# "Lotto"abzocke per Telefon



## krennz (23 April 2009)

Und immer wieder die gleiche Masche:  Sie haben bei uns an Gewinnspielen teilgenommen. Möchten Sie den Vertrag verlängern? schallt es aus dem Hörer.

Dann kommt der Hammer:  Es sind noch xx,xx Euro Gebühren offen. Ist das Ihre Kontonummer? 

Wenn man bejaht hat man späterstens nach 3 Tagen eine Abbuchung auf dem Konto.

Diese Masche ist uns von TOP200 gewinnspiele bekannt, nun kommt Expresstip, aber auch Lottowin oder Lottoexpress u.v.a.

Wichtig!  Den Betrag umgehend zurückbuchen lassen und von seiner Bank die Daten ausdrucken lassen. Danach das Konto eingehend überwachen. Erfahrungsgemäss versuchen die sofort wieder abzubuchen und das im Monatsrhytmus. Ausserdem könnte meine Bank der abbucvhenden Bank mitteilen, dass keine Einzugsermächtigung vorliegt.

Sollten Schreiben und Mahnungen kommen würde ich einmalig einen Musterbrief mit Anfechtung (keine Kündigung, mit Kündigung erkenne ich den "Vertrag'" evtl an.) an die schicken. Danach würde ich dann bei allen folgenden Schreiben meine Anschrift unkenntlich machen und mit dem Vermerk "Annahme verweigert" ab in den gelben Kasten.

So bekomme ich evtl. sehr schnell Ruhe.

Grüsse

Klaus


----------



## Unregistriert (23 April 2009)

*AW: "Lotto"abzocke per Telefon*

"Wichtig! Den Betrag umgehend zurückbuchen lassen und von seiner Bank die Daten ausdrucken lassen"

Noch besser wäre denen erst garkeine Kontodaten zu geben und sofort den Hörer auflegen!


----------



## krennz (23 April 2009)

*AW: "Lotto"abzocke per Telefon*

Keine Kontendaten angeben nützt nichts, denn die haben die aus Datenklau bei der SKL, Telekom u. a. (stand sogar in der Zeitung)

Grüsse

Klaus


----------



## Unregistriert (4 Mai 2009)

*AW: "Lotto"abzocke per Telefon*

Mich nerven die auch und immer wieder bei der Frage wo meine Daten her sind, wird aufgelegt oder die habe ich denen gegeben, was nicht stimmt. Oder warum sollte ich bei ca 50 Lottoanbietern spielen. Bin doch nicht bekloppt aber werde es bald. Kann man denn nicht generelles dagegen tun?


----------



## krennz (4 Mai 2009)

*AW: "Lotto"abzocke per Telefon*

Der Glücksspielestaatsvertrag gibt das schon her. Doch leider, leider haben die Damen und Herren der Lottonutzlosbranche keine ladungsfähigen Anschriften hier in Deutschland (meist Österreich oder Schweiz, auch Dubai). 

Meine neueste Masche ist zu antworten: Sie machen sich gerade nach dem Glücksspielestaatsvertrag strafbar. Tut tut tut..............


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Mai 2009)

*AW: "Lotto"abzocke per Telefon*

Hallo, werde momentan, auch mehrmals täglich von einer Nummer belästigt. 3-4 x klingeln und dann wieder aufgelegt. Wenn man ran geht wird ebenfalls aufgelegt. Die Nr. wird angezeigt 0338549420. Wenn man zurückruft ist immer besetzt. Außerdem bekam ich einen Brief von einem Anwalt von TOP 200 da diese meinen Spielbeitrag angeblich nicht abbuchen können, und ich telefonisch meine Teilnahme erklärt hätte. Haben angeblich sogar einen Mitschnitt.
Frage: 1.) Könnte es sein das die Anrufe von TOP 200 kommen? 2.) Soll ich auf den Brief des RA antworten?
Wäre für nützlichen Tipps dankbar. Gruß Chris


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Mai 2009)

*AW: "Lotto"abzocke per Telefon*

Über das Thema wurde auch schon in der Sendung Ct-TV berichtet.
Hier der Link:

http://www.heise.de/ct-tv/Video-Kal...briken/136684/]Sendungvom 25.04.2009 - c't-TV

mfg


----------



## krennz (10 Mai 2009)

*AW: "Lotto"abzocke per Telefon*

Lies mal in PC-Praxis Forum / internet/Webselling/Top200 etc.

Da sind z.Zt. rund 134000 Aufrufe und etliche Antworten und Verhaltensweisen beschrieben.

Ich würde das ganze in die Rundablage packen, oder meine Anschrift unkenntlich machen und mit dem Vermerk "Annahme verweigert" zurück in den gelben Kasten. Ist dann für die Arbeit rauszufinden wer da so unverschämt war die Spam nicht haben zu wollen:-D.

Wie sagen hier die Helferlein immer. Sie würden Ruhe bewahren, sich nen guten Tag machen und alles ignorieren was kommt, bis auf den gelben Brief vom Amtsgericht, aber der wird wohl nie kommen. So mache ich dass dann auch. Damit kann ich ruhig schlafen.

Grüsse

Klaus


----------



## Tati78 (13 Mai 2009)

*AW: "Lotto"abzocke per Telefon*

ja ich wurde auch angerufen, nannten sich Spiele Total. Die nette Damen meinte auch ich habe fürs spiel zugestimmt in dem ich die AGBs angklickt habe wo ich mal was bestellt habe.
Geld wird abgebuch ich habe leider zugestimmt und es wurde auf Band mitgeschnitten. Hilfeeeeeeee wie komme ich da jetzt raus????????


----------



## jupp11 (13 Mai 2009)

*AW: "Lotto"abzocke per Telefon*



Tati78 schrieb:


> Geld wird abgebuch


läßt sich jederzeit zurückbuchen


Tati78 schrieb:


> und es wurde auf Band mitgeschnitten.


wurdest du* vorher *darüber informiert?

Ansonsten:  Keiner dieser Vereine  wagt es vor Gericht zu ziehen


----------



## Unregistriert (18 Mai 2009)

*AW: "Lotto"abzocke per Telefon*

Hallo Ich wurde gestern auch angerufen es war ebenfalls eine frau dran (schilling) hieß sie und meinte ich hätte bei einem gewinnspiel mitgemacht und ob ich das "Abo" verlängern wolle.ich sagte das ich bei keinem gewinnspiel teilgenommen hätte.doch sie meinte von wohl.es solle 50 € im monat kosten und der mindestgewinn liegt bei 50€.ich sagt abermals das ich aber nicht irgendwo teilgenommen habe.letztenendes habe ich gesagt das ich nicht verlängern will also das es im sep.aufhöre womit muss ich nun rechnen und was kann ich tun


----------



## krennz (25 Mai 2009)

*AW: "Lotto"abzocke per Telefon*

Tja, was kann ich Tun?

Als erstes würde ich mal mein Konto überwachen, ob was abgebucht wird. Wenn ja, würde ich das sofort zurückbuchen lassen. 

Wenn Schreiben von irgendwelchen Firmen wegen Glücksspiele etc. bzw. Mahnungen kommen würde ich die ignorieren, oder ungeöffnet mit meiner unkenntlichen Anschrift und dem Vermerk "Annahme verweigert" zurück in den gelben Kasten schmeissen.

Ansonsten cool bleiben und ruhig schlafen.

Grüsse

Klaus


----------



## Fidul (26 Mai 2009)

*AW: "Lotto"abzocke per Telefon*

Bei derartigen unberechtigten Abbuchungen ist auch immer eine passende Strafanzeige fällig! Irgendwann wird vielleicht jemand aufwachen...


----------



## Unregistriert (8 Juni 2009)

*AW: "Lotto"abzocke per Telefon*

Sehr interessant und auch irgendwie beruhigend dass hier zu lesen  
Heute Morgen hat mich auch jemand von irgendeiner Lottogesellschaft angerufen und meinte ob ich im Sept. aufhören möchte oder weitermachen möchte und dass ich ab jetzt bis Sept. 55€ bezahlen müsse.... Ich sag auch zu dem dass ich mit 100%iger Sicherheit mich zu sowas nicht angemeldet hab etc und der war so stinkig dass er einfach aufgelegt hat.

Verbraucherzentrale angerufen: Die meinen abwarten bis was abgebucht wird, sofort zurückbuchen lassen und warten bis die eine Rechnung oder so schicken, damit ich eine Adresse habe. Dann Anfechtung oder Widerruf hinschicken. Und immer Konto überwachen und ggf. wieder zurückbuchen lassen. Habe auch mit meiner Bank gesprochen. Denn wenn man einen Widerruf oder so hinschickt haben die auch nicht mehr die Berechtigung dich in die Schufa zu stellen.


----------



## krennz (8 Juni 2009)

*AW: "Lotto"abzocke per Telefon*

Die Berechtigung jemanden an die Schufa zu melden haben die m.E. sowieso nicht, denn 1. müssen sie Mitglied im Schutzverein sein und 2. muss die Forderung unbestritten sein. Damit können die Anbieter, bis auf vereinzelte Ausnahmen, aber nicht dienen.

Grüsse

Klaus


----------



## Unregistriert (6 Juli 2009)

*AW: "Lotto"abzocke per Telefon*

Hallo ich habe heute auch so einen Anruf bekommen die meinten das ich kostenlos Lotto mitgespielt habe und das es jetzt zu einem Abo übergegangen ist da ich nicht gekündigt habe. Ich sagte gleich zu dem am Telefon das ich nicht gespielt habe und ich mich nirgends angemeldet habe. Der letzte satz von mir lautete dann noch " Wenn ich irgendwas von ihnen erhalten solle hören Sie von meinem Rechtsanwalt" . Daraufhin meinte der am Telefon das er es der Buchhaltung weitergibt. Ich sagte noch das ist mir egal was Sie machen und aufwiederhören!


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Juli 2009)

*AW: "Lotto"abzocke per Telefon*

Hallo,
habe auch in den letzten Tagen mehrere Anrufe bekommen...
Der letzt ging darum, dass ich mittlerweile 3 Monate am Gewinnspiel kostenpflichtig teilnehme und ob der Vetrag verlängert werden soll.
Ich könnte dies auf Tonband sprechen und ich sei in Zukunft nicht mehr registriert.

Daraufhin habe ich geantwortet, dass ich mich nirgendwo angemeldet habe und auch nichts bezahlen werde.

Die Frau am Tele meinte darauf, wenn ich mich nicht abmelden lass verlängert sich der Vertrag! Wir haben ihre Kontodaten und diese Anschrift von Ihnen stimmt auch oder?....Dann hat Sie meine richtige Adresse angesagt....

Dann habe ich alles wiederholt, dass ich nichts zahle und dann hat Sie mir nur noch einen schönen Tag gewünscht und aufgelegt.


was passiert denn jetzt?

Die haben meine richtige Adresse, meine Handynummer und meine Kontodaten?

Wie kann das sein?

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Juli 2009)

*AW: "Lotto"abzocke per Telefon*

Hab auch so ein Problem....

Hallo,
habe auch in den letzten Tagen mehrere Anrufe bekommen...
Der letzt ging darum, dass ich mittlerweile 3 Monate am Gewinnspiel kostenpflichtig teilnehme und ob der Vetrag verlängert werden soll.
Ich könnte dies auf Tonband sprechen und ich sei in Zukunft nicht mehr registriert.

Daraufhin habe ich geantwortet, dass ich mich nirgendwo angemeldet habe und auch nichts bezahlen werde.

Die Frau am Tele meinte darauf, wenn ich mich nicht abmelden lass verlängert sich der Vertrag! Wir haben ihre Kontodaten und diese Anschrift von Ihnen stimmt auch oder?....Dann hat Sie meine richtige Adresse angesagt....

Dann habe ich alles wiederholt, dass ich nichts zahle und dann hat Sie mir nur noch einen schönen Tag gewünscht und aufgelegt.


was passiert denn jetzt?

Die haben meine richtige Adresse, meine Handynummer und meine Kontodaten?

Wie kann das sein?

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## krennz (24 Juli 2009)

*AW: "Lotto"abzocke per Telefon*

Hi,

Die Daten stammen meist aus irgendwelchen geknackten Datenbanken. Es kursieren Daten von Glöckle/SKL, Telekom und einigen anderen Firmen auf CDs und DVDs.(Es wurde in der Presse gross drüber berichtet) Diese DAten werden von den Gewinnspielhaien an Callcenter gegeben um die Leute abzuzocken.

Wenn solche Anrufe kommen lege ich einfach auf, oder frage "Ach Sie wollen mir 474 Euro schenken?" dann wird meist, oft fluchend, aufgelegt.

Grundsätzlich gebe ich am Telefon keine Daten preis und lege auf. Dann beobachte ich mein Konto und lasse alle Beträge die mir unbekannt sind und von denen ich die Firmen nicht kenne zurückbuchen. GGf. kann ich noch Strafanzeige erstatten, doch die Staatsanwaltschaften stellen leider die Verfahren schnell wieder ein, da durch die Rückbuchung ja keiner geschädigt wurde. (ausser dem Abbuchenden, der hat die Kosten:sun

Irgendwelche Schreiben, bei denen ich schon von vorneherein erkennen kann, dass es nur mit Glücksspielhaien zutun haben kann, gehen in die Wertstofftonne.

Ich muss Ruhe bewahren und mich zurücklehnen und nicht  Bangemachen lassen, dann kann ich mein Geld behalten.


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Juli 2009)

*AW: "Lotto"abzocke per Telefon*

Ich habe auch an einem Gewinnspiel "Ford Mustang" teilgenommen, es war eine Postkarte, habe das Kleingedruckte zwei mal durch gelesen!!! Es stand nichts von Gebühren oder AGB´s nur, dass ich über 18 bin und das ich einverstanden bin per Mail oder Post werbung zu bekommen. Ich habe noch meine Kontodaten eingetragen, da auch 15000 Euro zu gewinnen waren!!! Schwubs am nächsten Tag ist eine Dame dran, ich hätte dessen AGB´s zu gestimmt und leider diesmal nicht gewonnen, die Gebühren sind aber trotzdem fällig. Wenn ich nicht möchte kann ich telefonisch kündigen und die Teilnahme würde in drei Monaten beendet!!! HÄÄÄ WIE BITTE???? TEILNAHME??? KÜNDIGUNG??? GEBÜHREN??? habe die Dame dann etwas beleidigt, habe mit eine Anzeige gedroht und ihr klar gemacht, dass wenn abgebucht wird, ich natürlich die Buchung STORNIERE... dann kann die Firma sich an das Amtsgericht wenden. Dann möchte ich sehen wer hier RECHT bekommt  natürlich ICH. 

Jetzt nur ein paar Tipps für euch.
1. Niemals zustimmen mit den Worten "vielleicht oder keine ahnung oder kann mich nicht mehr erinneren!" 
2. Fragt nach eure Kontonummer, sie hat es natürlich nicht! Dann hört ihr, dass sie oder er die Kontonummer nicht sehen kann, da es wie ein Passwort mit ***** überseht ist, jetzt könnt ihr zuschlagen, einfach eine Kontonummer erfinden und durch geben  
3. Den Telefonisten erklären, dass er sich strafbar macht, und dass ihr durch euren Netzbetreiber die Nummer zurück verfolgt.
4. Einfach mit "Ja" ans telefion gehen und wenn ihr merkt, dass sowas dran ist, einfach mal behaupten "Sie haben sich verwählt".


----------



## Unregistriert (31 Juli 2009)

*AW: "Lotto"abzocke per Telefon*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Jetzt nur ein paar Tipps für euch.
> ...
> 
> 2. Fragt nach eure Kontonummer, sie hat es natürlich nicht! Dann hört ihr, dass sie oder er die Kontonummer nicht sehen kann, da es wie ein Passwort mit ***** überseht ist, jetzt könnt ihr zuschlagen, einfach eine Kontonummer erfinden und durch geben
> ...



Zu 2.: Habe ich gemacht. Ich habe mir auch mit der Dame den Spaß gemacht und habe ihr 4 ähnliche frei erfundene Kontonummern gegeben, und sie konnte tatsächlich die richtige identifizieren !!!! Also HABEN die schon die Kontodaten !

zu 3. Meist sind die Nummern von denen ja unterdrückt. Ich habe die auch schon darauf aufmerksam gemacht, das dies illigal für sie wäre. Das hat die Person mit einem "Wir sind eine Serviveabteilung, kein Callcenter !" Auch meine Frage nach dem Vorgesetzten hat sie mir verneint.

zu 4.: Dummerweise sind die hartneckig. Bei mir klingelt nun in meinem Urlaub mehrmals täglich das Telefon von diesen Typen !


----------



## Saarlänner (2 August 2009)

*AW: "Lotto"abzocke per Telefon*

Hi!

Auch ich bin angerufen worden - kennt jemand die "Gesellschaft" Interim oder so ähnlich???? So jedenfalls hat sie sich gemeldet.
Vor ein paar Wochen - nur ein Band - wenn ich weiterspielen will, soll ich einfach auflegen und wenn ich Kündigen will soll ich die 1 drücken, was ich auch getan hab. Gestern rief mich dann von der gleichen "Gesellschaft" ein Dame an, angeblich mit Namen Tanja Mayer.
Sie wollte nochmal nachfragen wegen der Kündigung usw. Im November würde es wieder weiter gehen oder ob ich Kündigen will.
Nachdem ich sie gefragt hatte was sie übehaupt von mir will und das ich an keiner Lotterie Teilnehme, hat sie mir dann gesagt sie würde mich dann auf die gekündigt Liste setzen und im November wäre dann schluß (Ach).
Nachdem ich sie dann mit schroffem Ton nach ihrem Chef, Geschäftsführer und Sitz der Gesellschaft gefragt hatte, legte sie einfach auf -O 

Habe sofort meine Kontoauszüge bis letztes Jahr Juni kontrolliert, konnte keine Abbuchung feststellen, werd's im Auge behalten und sofort zurück buchen lassen, sollte was abgezogen werden - "die do Bangarte"

Gruß

E Saarlänner


----------



## cool (2 August 2009)

*AW: "Lotto"abzocke per Telefon*

eine seite für supergünstige rechtsberatung habe ich gefunden. für nur 4.99€ bis zu einer halben stunde tel. rechtsberatung so hab ich genauen rat bekommen den mir ist das gleiche passiert.  kann ich nur empfehlen


----------



## Unregistriert (3 August 2009)

*AW: "Lotto"abzocke per Telefon*

Hallo Leute, habe nochmal mit mein Rechtsanwalt telefoniert, also ihr müsst das Geld auf jeden Fall zurück buchen, Anwalt und Inkassobriefe ignorieren oder verweigern. Immer auflegen, niemals ja Kündigen oder nein mitspielen, einfach auflegen!!! Mein Anwalt sagte, dass die Abzocker nicht vors Gericht gehen können, da keine eindeutige Lastschriftverfahren stattfinden kann.... es ist nicht möglich ohne Unterschrift Geld abzubuchen!!! Auch wenn ihr beim gewinnspiel unterschrieben habt! (Es ging ja nur um den Gewinnspiel und nicht um Erteilung von Abbuchungen). Habt alle keine Angst! einfach ignorieren!


----------



## Unregistriert (29 September 2009)

*AW: "Lotto"abzocke per Telefon*

jetzt läuft das alles vollautomatisch per Band ab.
Um "zu kündigen" muss man "nur" die 1 drücken.

Was war das denn...? sh Details.? - Yahoo! Clever


----------



## Reducal (29 September 2009)

*AW: "Lotto"abzocke per Telefon*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Um "zu kündigen" muss man "nur" die 1 drücken.


...oder um zu verlängern? :gruebel: Wer weiß das schon?


----------



## Unregistriert (11 Oktober 2009)

*AW: "Lotto"abzocke per Telefon*

Hallo,
ich bin 2008 auch oft von Lottogesellschaften angerufen worden. Als es bei einer hieß das meine Teilnahme kostenlos ist und keine Zahlungen fällig würden, gab ich (nie wieder!) meine Kontodaten an. Keine Woche später wurden 89,95€ abgebucht. Mein Geld ließ ich natürlich sofort wieder zurückbuchen. Als das Inkassoschreiben dann kam, antwortete ich einmal das ich diesen Service nicht angefordert habe und das sie sich schon übers Gericht gehen müssen und das ich wenn ein Mahnbescheid kommt ich diesen widerrufen werde. Nun las ich schon letztes Jahr als es aktuell war, das der Schritt übers Gericht (erst mal einen Mahnbescheid) nicht gegangen wird, da die Abzocker wissen das sie damit nicht weit kommen. Nun kam aber doch ein Mahnbescheid vom Amtsgericht Mayen ich solle mittlerweile 275€ überweisen. Nachdem ich dem Mahnbescheid widerrief, kam der nächste Brief von deren Anwalt in dem Stand, wenn ich diese Einverständniserklärung dem Amstgericht Mayen schicke, erklären sie sich bereit die nun 405€ mich in 20€ Raten abstottern zu lassen. Das werde ich natürlich nicht tun, denn ich bin im Recht.

Ich frage mich nun, ist jetzt Ruhe oder machen die weiter. Sollte es weitergehen, müssen die ja jetzt vor Gericht erstmals die Fakten offen legen. Meint ihr da kommt noch was?


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Oktober 2009)

*AW: "Lotto"abzocke per Telefon*

Den Brief des Anwalts kann ich als Beweis sehen, dass sie nichts gegen mich in der Hand haben, sonst würden sie klagen und nicht betteln.

Ichv bewahre die Ruhe und rege mich nicht mehr.


----------



## SchwarzRotGold1 (9 Januar 2010)

*AW: "Lotto"abzocke per Telefon*

ich habe gestern einen Anruf von einer Firma bekommen. Die frau sagte zu mir möchten sie ihren Vertrag verlängern oder nicht. ich sagte nein gut meinte sie dann brauche ich Ihre persönlichen Daten von ihnen. Ich gab sie ihr. Sie fragte dann auch nach meinen kontodaten so blöd wie ich war gab ich sie ihr. Gut meinte sie sie bekommen gleich noch einen anruf und sie legte dann auf. Kurz nachdem ich auflegte, rief die gleiche Firma wieder an und eine andere frau war am telefon. Sie fragte mich ob alle Daten von mir stimmrn? Ja sagte ich ( komischer weise hatten die schon meine adresse ) Ich fragte sie wofür die meine Kontodatwen brauchten. Naja sagte sie um bei Ihnen 59 € und ein paar zerquetschte von ihrem Konto abzuziehen. Ich meinte dann Nein das will ich nicht, ich möchte nichjt bei Ihrem Spiel mit machen. Ich dachte es geht um eine Beendigung. Sie meinte darauf Tja, ich 30 tagen bekommen Sie Post ( papiere 9 und dann ziehen wir von ihrem Konto 59 € ab ich sagte dann zzu ihr das ich ein kind hätte von 2 jahren doch das interessierte sie nicht und sagte nur noch zum schluss. Schönen tag noch. Die nummer die mich anrief lautet
0041325120486


----------



## webwatcher (9 Januar 2010)

*AW: "Lotto"abzocke per Telefon*



SchwarzRotGold1 schrieb:


> . Die nummer die mich anrief lautet
> 0041325120486


0041325120486 - Neue Masche bei unerwünschter Telefonwerbung


> 0041325120486 – Neue Masche bei unerwünschter Telefonwerbung
> Neuerdings erscheinen bei Werbeanrufen auf dem Display ausländische Rufnummern.


http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?t=26764


> 0041325120486 - da sind sie wieder


----------



## krennz (11 Januar 2010)

*AW: "Lotto"abzocke per Telefon*

Heute morgen wiedermal die obige Nummer, einfach aufgelegt. Behalte jetzt mein Konto im Auge. Wenn abgebucht wird lasse ich es sofort zurückbuchen und informiere die abbuchende Bank über die Gewinnbimmelmafia.


----------



## Wennfrid1234 (12 Januar 2010)

*AW: "Lotto"abzocke per Telefon*

Hi an Alle Abgezockten! Mitte letzen Jahres
beantwortete ich ein Mail, indem stand, daß ich um eine Zusatzrente spielen kann, der Einsatz ist ohne Risiko, wenn ich keinen Gewinn erziele, wird mein Einsatz erstattet. Nach ein paar Tagen bekam ich einen Anruf, ich sollte meine Kontodaten telefonisch durchgeben, damit Einsatz und Gewinn bequem von bzw. auf mein Konto gebucht werden können.
Außerdem sollte ich wegen Datenschutzgründen einer Aufzeichnung zustimmen. Ich dachte an nicht Schlimmes, gab überall mein ok. Erst später, als verschiedene Gesellschaften monatliche Beträge abbuchten, durchschaute ich die Sache und könnte mich in den Hintern beißen, daß ich so naiv und dumm war. Mittlerweile habe ich Kontakt zu einem Rechtsanwalt aufgenommen. Alle Rückbuchungen waren erfolgreich, aber ich bin sehr verärgert, daß diese Abzockpraxis in unserem Staat möglich ist. In diesem Forum erkannte ich, ich bin kein Einzelfall.
Gibt es keine Möglichkeit, gegen eine solche unseriösen Bande vorzugehen?


----------



## Krennz (12 Januar 2010)

*AW: "Lotto"abzocke per Telefon*

Eine Möglichkeit wäre der abbuchenden Bank mitzuteilen, dass  hier keine gültige Einzugsermächtigung erteilt wurde und die Kontenverbindung missbräuchlich zur Abzocke genutzt wird.


----------



## Blond2010 (21 Januar 2010)

*AW: "Lotto"abzocke per Telefon*

Hallo, 

ich habe gestern auch einen Anruf von "Der Gewinnerteam Deutschland" erhalten. Der Herr am Telefon nannte sich Daniel Hofmann mit einem -f-. Meine Telefonnummer wäre aufgrund des Jubiläums(20ig-jähriges des Gewinnerteams) per Zufallsgenerator ermittelt worden und ich hätte 330EUR gewonnen. Um mir das zu überweisen, müßten meine Daten geprüft werden. Jetzt war ich dummerweise im Stress und hab mich darauf eingelassen. Die wußten auch meine Adresse und Bank, lediglich stimmte was mit der Kontonummer nicht. Ich IDIOT hab dann meine Kontonummer bestätigt bzw. korrigiert. Das haben die dann auf Band aufgenommen und ich hab natürlich die Daten dadurch bestätigt. Er erzählte mir dann, das mit der Gewinnausschüttung 3 Monate 69EUR abgebucht würden, da ich ja an einem Gewinnspiel für 3Monate dadurch teilnehme. Als ich erstaunt nachfragte wegen dem monatlichen Abbuchungsbetrag, bestätigte er einfach stur die Daten ohne wirklich darauf einzugehen. Dann fragte ich nach den Firmendaten (etwas zu spät  ), wie ich dann merkte. Ich fragte nach der Adresse zwecks Widerruf und er sagte, das ich in den nächsten Tagen alle Unterlagen mit Adresse, Bestätigung persönlicher Daten erhalten würde und wies darauf hin, das dann aber der Gewinn nicht ausgeschüttet werden würde. Wenn was ist, kann ich ihn ja unter der Telefonnummer im Display anrufen (hab ich nach dem Telefonat versucht, da kam eine Stimme: Teilnehmer ist momentan nicht online). Ich dachte mir in diesem Moment noch, naja Widerruf geht ja immer. Jetzt denke ich, das ich freiwillig von denen keine Adresse erhalten werde, um eine Chance auf Widerruf zu haben. Jetzt hab ich Panik!!!!!!! 

Ich hab heute eh einen Banktermin und werde meine Bank informieren, das keine Abbuchungen erlaube und die Adresse mir bekannt gegeben werden soll von den Abbuchern. Muss ich noch einen Anwalt einschalten oder Verbraucherzentrale informieren? Wie ihr an der Uhrzeit seht, hab ich gerade eine unruhige Nacht deswegen. 

Zum Schluss, ich hab hier mal gestöbert, was so geschrieben wurde. Wenn ich nichts unterschrieben hab, haben die keine Einzugsberechtigung im rechtlichen Sinne? ...oder?

lg von 'ner dummen Blondine 

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 05:44:32 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 05:35:16 ----------

Ich vergas...Telefonnummer war 032223321806.



Blond2010 schrieb:


> ...Wenn was ist, kann ich ihn ja unter der Telefonnummer im Display anrufen (hab ich nach dem Telefonat versucht, da kam eine Stimme: Teilnehmer ist momentan nicht online). (


----------



## Eniac (21 Januar 2010)

*AW: "Lotto"abzocke per Telefon*



Blond2010 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe gestern auch einen Anruf von "Der Gewinnerteam Deutschland" erhalten. Der Herr am Telefon nannte sich Daniel Hofmann mit einem -f-.



Beide Namen dürften der Phantasie der Abzocker entsprungen sein.



Blond2010 schrieb:


> Meine Telefonnummer wäre aufgrund des Jubiläums(20ig-jähriges des Gewinnerteams) per Zufallsgenerator ermittelt worden und ich hätte 330EUR gewonnen. Um mir das zu überweisen, müßten meine Daten geprüft werden. Jetzt war ich dummerweise im Stress und hab mich darauf eingelassen. Die wußten auch meine Adresse und Bank, lediglich stimmte was mit der Kontonummer nicht. Ich IDIOT hab dann meine Kontonummer bestätigt bzw. korrigiert. Das haben die dann auf Band aufgenommen und ich hab natürlich die Daten dadurch bestätigt. Er erzählte mir dann, das mit der Gewinnausschüttung 3 Monate 69EUR abgebucht würden, da ich ja an einem Gewinnspiel für 3Monate dadurch teilnehme.



Hast Du einer Aufnahme des Gesprächs explizit zugestimmt? Wenn nein, hat sich der Anrufer hier bereits strafbar gemacht. Falls etwas von Deinem Konto abgebucht wird, empfehle ich die sofortige Stornierung, das kostet dich nichts, dem Lottoladen aber eine Rückbuchungsgebühr. In der Folge wirst Du vermutlich Post vom Inkassobüro bekommen, auf die Du aber nicht zu reagieren brauchst - http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

Ferner empfehle ich eine Strafanzeige wegen Betruges.

Besteht irgendein Grund, sich Sorgen zu machen? Wohl kaum, lies bitte Bekannte Maschen der Telefon-Abzocke - Antispam Wiki 



Blond2010 schrieb:


> Ich vergas...Telefonnummer war 032223321806.



Die ist bereits bekannt als “Gewinnspielzentrale Berlin”, einfach mal googeln.

Auch die Polizei Konstanz warnt: Versuchter Betrug

Exakt die gleiche Masche wie bei Dir.


Eniac


----------



## MichasAntwort (21 Januar 2010)

*AW: "Lotto"abzocke per Telefon*

Ich habe mir für solche fälle jemanden gesucht der in den USA zufällig den gleichen Nachnamen wie ich besitzt. 
Wenn mich jemand anruft und mich fragt ob ich der jenige sei sage ich immer "tut mir leid die Herrschaften sind in Ihrer Residenz in den Hamptons"


----------



## stine1 als Gast (30 Januar 2010)

*AW: "Lotto"abzocke per Telefon*

Krass, ich hatte auch eben einen Anruf mit 041 davor und totale Panik, bis ich das Forum hier gefunden habe.

Also bei mir rief eine Frau an, ich hätte an einem Gewinnspiel mitgemacht und jetzt würde sie gerne wissen wollen, ob ich mein Abo von März bis Mai verlängern möchte.
Ich sagte vorsichtig "Nein" und sie fragte warum. Ich dann "Ich habe kein Abo abgeschlossen!".
Sie darauf unfreundlich "Warum sagen Sie dann nein, wenn Sie gar keines haben?". Da wurds mir schon zu bunt, die war wirklich extrem unfreundlich und ruppig.
Ich habe wiederholt, dass ich mich nicht erinnern könnte, was abgeschlossen zu haben und wann das denn gewesen sein soll... "Ja letztes Jahr! Ich kann das jetzt für Sie verlängern oder Sie sehen selbst, wie Sie es kündigen! Wir buchen ab März 56,xx Euro von Ihrem Konto ab!" sprachs und legte auf.

Komische Tussi ^^
Aber so wie ich das hier lese, wird da nie wieder was nachkommen...

Ach da fällt mir ein, dass vor 3 Tagen einer mit unterdrückter Nummer anrief, ob ich mein Abo verlängern wollte und der war aber so freundlich, dass er direkt sagte "Ok, dann haben wir Sie wohl verwechselt, ich gebe es in die Buchhaltung weiter". Hängt das vielleicht zusammen?


----------



## Unregistriert (2 Februar 2010)

*AW: "Lotto"abzocke per Telefon*

Ich wurde heute von der oben genannten Nummer (angeblich MIllionen pool oder so) angerufen und sprach mit einem sehr schlecht deutschsprechenden Herrn Alexander Schätzel (oder so ähnlich) 
Er meinte Millionenpool habe n Jubilläum und weil die ja so nett sind haben sie bundesweit 500 menschen per zufallsgenerator ausgelost und denen 330 geschenkt. Diese 330 Euro kann man nur für ein 3-monatiges Wettspiel benutzen und wenn man nichts gewinnt bekommt man die 330 euro erstattet... Ich würde in 5 werktagen einen Brief erhalten, in dem dann alles drin steht und dann könnte ich zustimmen oder storniern (was für mich ein bisschen so klingt als hätte ich schon irgendwas zugestimmt)... Naja ich werde auf jeden Fall stornieren und mein Konto auf jeden Fall im Blick behalten.... 
Naja ich habe nach langem Gedruckse meine Adresse rausgegeben, mein Geburtsdatum.. :-D und dann hat er mich gefragt ob ich arbeiten würde nein. sagte ich:,, ich bin schüler" :-D und dann hat er nichts mehr wissen wollen. (hat nach keinen Bankdaten gefragt)

Ich weiß irgedwie ärger ich mich warum ich meine adresse rausgegeben habe... 

Wenn die das Gespräch aufgezeichnet haben, können die das eig nicht wirklich verwenden glaub ich , denn bei O2, T-mobile oder Vodafone wird man immer erst gefragt ob das gespräch aufgenommen werden darf. Also gibt es da bestimmte Richtlinien für die Aufzeichnung von Telefonaten, sont würden diese großen Unternehmen das nicht so handhaben.

lg Johan


----------



## MaxMastermind (8 Februar 2010)

*AW: "Lotto"abzocke per Telefon*

Genau die selbe Masche haben die bei mir auch mehrmals probiert. Da war dann komischerweise immer mein Handyakku leer...so ein Pech aber auch!:-D
Die können allerdings echt Nerven und haken selbst dann noch nach, wenn man bereits 5 Mal versichert hat, man hat absolut kein Interesse dran. Wirklich mühsam.
Unlängst ist es mir passiert, das ich eine Zuschrift bekam ich hätte an einem Gewinnspiel teilgenommen mit beiliegendem Zahlschein. Ich hab dann bei der angegebenen Nummer angerufen und mich beschwert was das soll und das ich da nie mitgemacht hätte. Die Dame meinte dann "ja aber sie haben doch Ihre Kontonummer bekannt gegeben?" Woraufhin ich ihr erklärt habe, das ich einen Zahlschein bekommen habe, also nichts mit Kontonummer bekannt gegeben. Da wußte sie dann auch nicht mehr was sie sagen soll! Seitdem hab ich nie wieder was von denen gehört!


----------



## ChrisBerlin (25 Februar 2010)

*AW: "Lotto"abzocke per Telefon*

Ich habe heute ein mahnschreiben von der Firma Millionenfuchs erhalten. Sie hätten meinen Beitrag für das angeblich gebuchte Paket Rententurbo nicht abbuchen können. Ich soll bis bis 5.3. zahlen sonst wird ein Anwalt eingeschaltet. ich habe nie ein paket Rententurbo nie abgeschlossen, allerdings bin ich bei dieser Firma bereits in ein gewinnspiel-Abo gestolpert, das bereits gekündigt wurde. Hat jemand einen Tipp oder bereits ähnliche Erfahrungen?


----------



## b_mueller (1 März 2010)

*AW: "Lotto"abzocke per Telefon*

Ich denke Lotto-Werbung gibt es garnicht mehr???
Das wurde doch verboten, weil die ganzen Anbieter mit dem Geld nur Gewinne gemacht haben.


----------



## Gast, bsume (5 März 2010)

*AW: "Lotto"abzocke per Telefon*

Hallo, bei mir hat sich auch eben ein sogenannter A.  S. [ edit]  gemeldet, mit der Mitteilung, ich hätte 300 Euro gewonnen. Der Typ wollte dann meine Adresse und Kontodaten, damit er mir das Geld überweisen könne. Zum Glück habe ich während des Gesprächs diesen Blogg hier gefunden und konnte ihm gleich klarmachen, dass ich weiß, wie der Hase läuft. Der Typ war dann etwas stutzig und wusste nicht mehr, was er antworten sollte. Danke für die Infos!


----------



## Unregistriert (17 März 2010)

*AW: "Lotto"abzocke per Telefon*

Hey..

Bin auch drauf reingefallen,
hab dem dähmlichen Gespräch zugestimmt,
mittlerweile sind 1,5 wochen nach dem anruf vergangen..

da ich nicht bekommen habe hab ich mal gegooglt und bin dabei hierauf gestoßen.

also ich werde auf jeden fall alles zurückbuchen lassen, sobald es abgebucht wird.

und außerdem wollte ich fragen ob ich eine strafanzeige machen kann vll mit schadensersatz weil ich hatte die 330 euro ausebgeben die mir jetzt fehlen.

LG

und bitte antworten 
danke


----------



## jupp11 (17 März 2010)

*AW: "Lotto"abzocke per Telefon*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> und außerdem wollte ich fragen ob ich eine strafanzeige machen kann vll mit schadensersatz weil ich hatte die 330 euro ausebgeben die mir jetzt fehlen.


Aber sonst geht es dir gesund? Wenn du so dämlich bist, auf ein  hohles Versprechen hin Geld zum Fenster rauszuschmeissen , ist das dein Problem.


----------



## Unregistriert (26 März 2010)

*AW: "Lotto"abzocke per Telefon*

ääh also heute kam ein schreiben.

ja es wurde ja gesagt ich bekomme 330 euro und innerhalb des anrufs bis 2 wochen kan ich kündigen. das schreiben kommt jetzt erst an!

-.-


----------



## Stern3 (14 April 2010)

*AW: "Lotto"abzocke per Telefon*

Ich hatte eben auch so ein änlichen Anruf von der Gewinnspielzentrale Berlin 032223321806.

Es sprach eine Frau mit Ausländichenakzent, Sie hätten Jubiläumsfeier und ich wäre unter 20 Anrufen ausgewählt wurden und hätte unverbindlich 330 Euro Gewonnen.Sie wollte meine Bankverbindung und Adresse um mir alles Schriftlich zukommen zu lassen.Dann sollte ich einer Aufzeichnung Einstimmen bei der Sie mir erklärte das ich ein 14 Tägiges Wiederrufungsrecht hätte, und ansonsten für § Monate an einem Gewinnspiel teilnehmen würde.Ich fragte immer wieder nach und Sie sagte wenn ich keine Schriftliche bestätigung geben würde, würde ich auch an nichts teilnehmen.Leider Wiedersprach sich zum Ende hin alles Sie erzählte dann das die erste rate von 69Euro in 1 Woche fällig würde.Die Aufzeichnung fand 2 mal statt da ich immer wieder Gegenfragen stellte.Ich hatte direkt im Anschluss ein Komiges Gefühl rief unter der Nummer zurück doch es kommt nur eine Ansage das der Gesprächsteilnehmer zur Zeit nicht online wäre.

MEIN GOTT WAS WAR ICH BLÖD!!!
Kann mir bitte jemand weiter Helfen?
Hab schon überlegt mein Konto sperren zu lassen, und ein neues Einzurichten.
Und eine Wiederrufung per Einschreiben zu schicken, aber hab ja gar keine Adresse.
Ich könnt mir echt selbst in den Hintern tretten, jetzt haben die alle Daten von mir!
ICh bitte um Antwort wenn sich hier jemand damit auskennt,weiß wie ich mich verhalten soll oder die selbe Erfahrung gemacht hat.
Lg


----------



## Unregistriert (15 April 2010)

*AW: "Lotto"abzocke per Telefon*

Hallo, 



			
				Videotext  WDR.de  Seite 122 schrieb:
			
		

> *Telefonbetrüger ergaunerten Millionen  *
> 
> Die Polizei hat einen Telefonbetrüger-
> ring gesprengt, der bundesweit rund
> ...



LG aus NRW


----------



## webwatcher (15 April 2010)

*AW: "Lotto"abzocke per Telefon*

http://www.polizei-nrw.de/pressepor...den/article/meldung-100414-162614-74-850.html


> Gemeinsame Presseerklärung der Staatsanwaltschaft und Polizei Essen: EK Teleflachs nimmt 64 Tatverdächtige fest – Foto
> 
> Mutmaßliche Betrüger ergaunerten Millionen


----------



## Unregistriert (16 April 2010)

*AW: "Lotto"abzocke per Telefon*

hallo ^^
ich freue mich das man nicht alleine ist, mit so nem schlamassel  ich wurde auch angerufen von mehrern LottoCentern hatte am Anfang immer zugesagt denn" Wenn Sie 3 Monate mitspielen dann löschen wir Sie von der Liste und Ihre Daten" ,hab aber gesehen dass Sie mehrere Beträge schon von meinem Konto abgebucht haben, natürlich hab ich die gleich zurückbuchen lassen.
Meine Frage jetzt können die mir etwas, denn Sie haben ja das Gespräch aufgezeichnet !! aber wie gesagt es gibt ja keine Unterschrift!?
Bitte um Antwort


----------



## webwatcher (16 April 2010)

*AW: "Lotto"abzocke per Telefon*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Meine Frage jetzt können die mir etwas, denn Sie haben ja das Gespräch aufgezeichnet !!



Noch *nie* hat sich einer  der Gewinnbimmler damit vor Gericht *gewagt*.


----------



## Reducal (16 April 2010)

*AW: "Lotto"abzocke per Telefon*

Außerdem, hattest du überhaupt explizit dein Einverständnis zur Aufnahme des Gespräches gegeben oder wurde (angeblich) z. B. zu Schulungs bzw. Kontrollzwecken aufgezeichnet? Ohne Einverständnis sind solche Mitschnitte nämlich unzulässig und sind womöglich eine Straftat: StGB - Einzelnorm

Aber wie WW schon schrieb, diese "seriösen" Geschäftsleute gehen nicht vor Gericht.


----------



## Unregistriert (18 April 2010)

*AW: "Lotto"abzocke per Telefon*

Hallo allezusammen,
ich hab auch Post bekommen usw. sollte ich eine Kündigung schreiben oder erst garnicht darauf reagieren? einfach nur zurückbuchen lassen?


----------



## Unregistriert (28 April 2010)

*AW: "Lotto"abzocke per Telefon*



Stern3 schrieb:


> Ich hatte eben auch so ein änlichen Anruf von der Gewinnspielzentrale Berlin 032223321806.



Hallo,

mir ist das gleiche passiert gestern ich idiot bin auch auf die Falle getappt,
ein schreckliches gefühl.
was ich dich fragen wollte hast du oder irgendeiner irgend etwas bekommen oder wurde vom konto Geld abgebucht.Ich bitte um Antwort kann Abends kaum noch Ruhig schlafen
und des wegen einen solche dummheit 330€ ((
lg.


----------



## jupp11 (28 April 2010)

*AW: "Lotto"abzocke per Telefon*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> oder wurde vom konto Geld abgebucht.


Wenn es passiert, dann läßt man eben  die Lastschrift zurückgehen 



Unregistriert schrieb:


> kann Abends kaum noch Ruhig schlafen


Trink dir ein Bier oder Glas Wein und  leg dich schlafen.
 Außer dämlichem  Gejaule kommt da nichts.

Vor Gericht hat sich noch nie einer der Gewinnbimmler gewagt. Die wissen ganz genau, 
dass sie dabei auf die Fresse fliegen würden


----------



## Unregistriert (3 Mai 2010)

*AW: "Lotto"abzocke per Telefon*

hallo werde seit heute morgen von den terrorisiert so ne frau am telefon fragt warum ich immer auflege , da meinte ich zu ihr das ich damit nix zutun haben will da verarscht die mich und ruft wieder an und meinte noch ganz frech ich registriere sie für 200 gewinnspiele und das geld wird ende des monats abgebucht zack auf gelegt....heftig diese [ edit]


----------



## technofreak (3 Mai 2010)

*AW: "Lotto"abzocke per Telefon*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> und das geld wird ende des monats abgebucht


Laß sie doch. Selbst wenn sie die Kontonummer hätten: Du hast mindestens  13 Monate Zeit 
unerlaubte Lastschriften rückbuchen zu lassen und jede Rücklastschrift kostet *die* zwischen  10-15€ .
 Allzu oft machen die das nicht ...


----------



## Unregistriert - Bandit0 (4 Mai 2010)

*AW: "Lotto"abzocke per Telefon*

Leider war ich eben so blöd und hab das selbe spiel mitgemacht ((

Nun meine Frage ... kommt da überhaupt ein Schreibe auf das ich kündigen könnte ?!
Wie soll ich mich jetzt weiter verhalten ?

Ich wäre dankbar um jede Hilfe !

Grüße
Ben


----------



## Unregistriert (8 Mai 2010)

*AW: "Lotto"abzocke per Telefon*

Hallo Leute,

gerade eben hat mich auch so ein Typ  mit einem türkischem Slang angerufen . 

"Herzlichen Glückwunsch Sie haben 330 Euro gewonnen und bekommen das auf Ihr Konto überwiesen" Ich so, "ja cool okay". Kontodaten gegeben. Dann er "dann bekommen Sie einen Brief und können widerrufen, etc." Ich so "Ja" okay.... dann hat er mit so ner sprachlichen Aufnahme begonnen. "Sie bekommen von uns 330 euro überwiesen... sind Sie damit einverstanden?" Ich: "JA"... Hat mir da so 3 Minuten was vorgelesen. Sind Sie damit einverstanden... ich so.: "Nein"....

:-D

Er.. hää ich hab Ihnen doch schon alles erklärt... ich dann jaja ich hab schon verstanden.....

Er dann schönen Tag noch...


Dann aufgelegt..

:-D

Zurück ins Ausland mit diesen Opfern...


----------



## Unregistriert (31 Mai 2010)

*AW: "Lotto"abzocke per Telefon*

Eben gerade hatte ich auch diesen Anruf. Meldete sich (mit türkischem Akzent) von der Info-Zentrale Berlin, Glückwunsch, Ihre Nummer ist gestern Abend in der ARD per Zufallsgenerator gezogen worden. Sie haben 444 Euro gewonnen! - Ich so: WER ist da??? - Er dann: Info-Zentrale Berlin, von Lotto 6 aus 49! Wir feiern heute unser 20-jähriges Jubiläum...bla bla bla... Ich immer wieder nachgefragt: Lotto? Vom deutschen Lottoblock? - Ja, ja, ganz normales Lotti (ach! auf einmal war es Lotti! Nicht mehr Lotto!) 

Naja, Ende vom Lied, ich dem meine Kontodaten gegeben, er wieder was von "Und Jetzt können Sie noch kostenlos mit Geld zurück Garantie..." Ich so "ja aber wenn Geld zurück, dann doch erst mal Geld her, oder?" 

Er wurde gnatzig, hat mich an seinen Vorgesetzten weitergeleitet (ein Herr namens Florian Müller mit türkischem Akzent! *lol* Der erste nannte sich "Oliver Gaudino". Sehr spaßig!).

Am Ende der 20-Minütigen Unterhaltung (der Mann war leicht verzweifelt), sagte ich nur "Nein danke, überweisen Sie mal die 444 Euro und gut ist! Wiederhören!"

Anschließend bin ich auf die Seite der Bundesnetzagentur, hab das Beschwerdeformular ausgefüllt und per Email geschickt. Mit allen Details. 

Jetzt freu ich mich auf die 444 Euro *totlach*  Und wenn sie was abbuchen, wirds schnurstracks zurückgeholt. Kostet MICH ja nix!


----------



## Unregistriert (31 Mai 2010)

*AW: "Lotto"abzocke per Telefon*

Warum gibt man nicht die Bankverbindung der örtlichen Verbraucherzentrale an?


----------



## Unregistriert (8 Juni 2010)

*Gewinnerteam*

Das von Blond2010 hab ich auch genau so erlebt, habe leider auch meine Kontodaten angegeben. Ich glaube im Stress und weil ich auch schon übelst genert war, hab ich auch zum Abhören zugestimmt. 

Habe nun ein Schreiben mit einem Gutschein bekommen, worauf ich nicht geantwortet habe. Danach habe ich schon 2 mal 69 € abgebucht bekommen, habe es aber sofort zurück buchen lassen. 

Was soll ich jetzt tun??? Widerruf auf die Adresse im Kosovo oder per Mail oder gar nichts? 

Bitte um Hilfe!!!! 

*Grüße Doofi-Girl*


----------



## Unregistriert (9 Juni 2010)

*AW: "Lotto"abzocke per Telefon*

hi ,hab das selbe problem schon seit März ..........................hab auch post bekommen von verschiedenen Lotto Agenturen, hab nicht darauf geantwortet hab auch das Gelz zurück überwiesen lassen seit einem Monat wird nix mehr abebucht hab auch irgendwie ne Abo bekommen vom Focus????? kp warum jedenfalls nerven die anrufe .. hab schon die Sperrliste voll passen aber nur 32 Nummern  kann man das erweitern? habe die Fritzbox)
Gebt nie euche Konto Daten an diese Abzocker (bin auch immer unfreundlich wenn die anrufen ganz besonders bei Nr.Geheim ... was kann man noch tun ???????? 
MfG Der Esel xD


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Juni 2010)

*AW: "Lotto"abzocke per Telefon*

Nur zur Info,
bis zum heutigen Tage ist nach dem Widerspruch auf dem Amtsgericht nichts mehr gekommen.



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ......
> 
> Ich frage mich nun, ist jetzt Ruhe oder machen die weiter. Sollte es weitergehen, müssen die ja jetzt vor Gericht erstmals die Fakten offen legen. Meint ihr da kommt noch was?


----------



## infernus (3 August 2010)

*AW: "Lotto"abzocke per Telefon*

Hallo zusammen.

Ich war leider so blauäugig und habe den zugestimmt 
Die haben jetzt alle meine Daten.
Habe die Nummer dann zurück angerufen, aber nichts.
Kommt da irgendwas schriftliches?

Was wird jetzt genau passieren?
Kann ich mich denn irgendwie wehren?

Ach man ich bin soo doof 
Hab erst danach verdacht geschöpft und gegoogelt.
Bitte helft mir Leute, ich bin echt verzweifelt.
:wall:


----------



## Antiscammer (3 August 2010)

*AW: "Lotto"abzocke per Telefon*

Kein Problem.

Lies mal:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...efon-ein-gewinnspiel-angedreht-was-jetzt.html


----------



## Unregistriert (4 August 2010)

*AW: "Lotto"abzocke per Telefon*

wenn man sich hier so durch die einträge liest kann man nicht glauben, wieviele leute ihre kontodaten rausgeben. angeblich sind's ja immer die älteren, dies erwischt ... aber das wird hier ziemlich eindrucksvoll widerlegt!


----------



## Unregistriert (4 August 2010)

*AW: "Lotto"abzocke per Telefon*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> gerade eben hat mich auch so ein Typ  mit einem türkischem Slang angerufen .
> 
> ...





Naja das hat Nichts mit Ausländer zu tun . Habe auch eben einen anruf bekommen wo ich angeblich 440€ gewonnen hätte . musste dann auch ne aufnahme machen und so zeugs . und ich hatte 2 personen am telefon , und die haben sich beide 100% deutsch angehört . schwarze schaafe gibts in jedem land .


----------



## webwatcher (4 August 2010)

*AW: "Lotto"abzocke per Telefon*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Naja das hat Nichts mit Ausländer zu tun .


Es hat insofern etwas zu tun, dass Cold Call Center zunehmend in die Türkei verlagert werden.


----------



## Orange (4 August 2010)

*AW: "Lotto"abzocke per Telefon*

Hallo alle,

hab mir jetzt ein paar Berichte in diesem thread durchgelesen und mich würde interessieren ob die Betroffen wissen woher die Gewinnspielfirmen ihre Daten haben könnten??
Überlicherweise stammen die ja aus anderen Gewinnspielen.


----------



## Unregistriert (5 August 2010)

*AW: "Lotto"abzocke per Telefon*



Orange schrieb:


> woher die Gewinnspielfirmen ihre Daten haben könnten??



angeblich per zufallsauswahl ... telefonbuch oder so.


----------



## victor hugo (7 August 2010)

*AW: "Lotto"abzocke per Telefon*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> angeblich per zufallsauswahl ... telefonbuch oder so.



Nein, das kann nicht sein. 
Das dürfen, die nämlich gar nicht.
Am wahrscheinlichsten erscheint mir die Theorie vom Vorposter,
dass die aus anderen Gewinnspielen stammen.


----------



## webwatcher (7 August 2010)

*AW: "Lotto"abzocke per Telefon*



victor hugo schrieb:


> Nein, das kann nicht sein.
> Das dürfen, die nämlich gar nicht.


Ladendiebe dürfen auch nicht klauen, tun es aber 

nach Christian Morgenstern: Die unmögliche Tatsache 
http://www.zitate-welt.de/gedichte/morgenstern_christian.html#Die_unmoegliche_Tatsache


> Eingehüllt in feuchte Tücher,
> prüft er die Gesetzesbücher
> und ist alsobald im klaren:
> Wagen durften dort nicht fahren!
> ...


Sorry  aber das ist naiv


----------



## victor hugo (7 August 2010)

*AW: "Lotto"abzocke per Telefon*

Und ich glaube gegen unerlaubte Anrufe (einfach so aus dem Telefonbuch)
gibt es ein Gesetz bzw. eine Verordnung.


----------



## webwatcher (7 August 2010)

*AW: "Lotto"abzocke per Telefon*

Gibt es , funktioniert aber nicht 
>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/nach...-in-deutschland-das-geduldete-verbrechen.html


----------



## Orange (7 August 2010)

*AW: "Lotto"abzocke per Telefon*

Ja gegen unerlaubte Werbeanrufe gibt ein Gesetz, das ist verboten.
Dennoch scheint es den Firmen nicht an Daten zu mangeln. Ein weiteres Problem ist auch, das viele Kunden oft ihre Daten leichtfertig aus der Hand geben, meist ist das verbunden mit einer Einverständniserklärung für Werbeanrufe (Kleingedruckte).


----------



## victor hugo (7 August 2010)

*AW: "Lotto"abzocke per Telefon*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Ladendiebe dürfen auch nicht klauen, tun es aber



Natürlich, sie haben recht das war etwas naiv. 
Was ich eher damit sagen wollte, dass man als 
Betroffener ja dann zumindest gegen das Unrecht was tun kann. 

Habe das schon meiner vorherigen Antwort angefügt, aber
offenbar unabsichtlich gelöscht...


----------



## victor hugo (8 August 2010)

*AW: "Lotto"abzocke per Telefon*

und lottoanrufe fallen dann unter ein gewinnspielgesetz?


----------



## Orange (8 August 2010)

*AW: "Lotto"abzocke per Telefon*

Gesetzlich sind meiner Meinung nach nur die sogenannten ColdCalls geregelt. Weitere Regelungen gibts glaube ich nicht....sonst hätten wir nicht das Problem wie jetzt.


----------



## lenßen ohne partner (10 August 2010)

*AW: "Lotto"abzocke per Telefon*



Orange schrieb:


> Gesetzlich sind meiner Meinung nach nur die sogenannten ColdCalls geregelt.



da gebe ich ihnen recht. allerdings liegt es im falle des falles dann trotzdem an den einzelnen behörden. die generalstaatsanwaltschaft in celle kam 2009 beispielsweise zu dem schluss, dass es der bürger/die bürgerin schon selbst zu verantworten habe, wenn er sich am telefon sein geld abschwätzen lässt.


----------



## victor hugo (11 August 2010)

*AW: "Lotto"abzocke per Telefon*

Kurz gesagt:
Ein ziemliches Chaos!


----------



## Orange (13 August 2010)

*AW: "Lotto"abzocke per Telefon*

Ich denke, dass man mit gesetzlichen Regelungen alleine wenige Handhabe gegen diese Gewinnspiele haben wird. Im Grunde genommen ist es nicht Aufgabe des Gesetzgebers die Bürger zu bevormunden.

Vielmehr soll diese ganze Debatte ein Appell an die Sorgfalt im Umgang mit persönlichen Daten sein.


----------



## victor hugo (14 August 2010)

*AW: "Lotto"abzocke per Telefon*



Orange schrieb:


> Vielmehr soll diese ganze Debatte ein Appell an die Sorgfalt im Umgang mit persönlichen Daten sein.



wie man sieht, bringt das aber leider nicht viel. denken sie doch daran, wie oft diese ganzen geschichten jetzt im fernsehen oder in der zeitung waren, und was haben die leute gelernt? gar nichts, meiner meinung nach.


----------



## Orange (16 August 2010)

*AW: "Lotto"abzocke per Telefon*

man könnte auch noch die banken etwas mehr in die pflicht nehmen. die kreditkartenfirmen nehmen das schon etwas ernster mit der betrugsüberwachung. -> kundenservice.


----------



## victor hugo (17 August 2010)

*AW: "Lotto"abzocke per Telefon*

natürlich. banken und gesetzgeber müssen noch mehr verantwortung übernehmen, aber wo soll das hinführen? stehen wir am ende mit der totalen bevormundung des bürgers da?


----------



## Unregistriert (23 August 2010)

*AW: "Lotto"abzocke per Telefon*

Ich habe heute auch einen Anruf bekommen.
Die Telefonnummer: 032223321806 (Angeblich “Gewinnspielzentrale Berlin”)

Gemeldet als Lotti 6 aus 49 und ich hätte 444 Euro gewonnen.
Nach dem ich Ihn gefragt hatte was wie es denn zu meiner Nummer gekommen sei, da meinte er es wäre bei einer Jubiläumssendung per Zufall ausgewählt worden.

Dann hat er mir meine ganzen Daten vorgelesen, welche er auch gut aus dem Telefonbuch haben kann und danach wollte er meine Daten. Als ich Ihn auf die vielen "Betrüger Threads" im Internet angesprochen hatte meinte er was unseriös wäre wenn man Gewinne ausschütten möchte. 

Meine Antwort war darauf: " dann schicken Sie mir doch einen Verrechnungsscheck!"
Seine Antwort: "Nein es sind schon öfters Schecks abhandengekommen und jetzt würden nur noch Auszahlungen auf die Konten gemacht."

Ich lach mich schlapp.
Jetzt hab ich ihn gebeten morgen nochmals anzurufen, werde ihm sagen das ich alles aufzeichnen werde und das er bitte meine Nummer aus seiner verdammten Liste streichen kann, denn sonst bekommt er eine Unterlassungsklage von meinem Anwalt auf den Tisch. ^^

Ohhhhh wie freue ich mich schon auf das Telefonat morgen. *gg*

Bankverbindungen am Telefon, als ob ich von gestern wäre...
...hartnäckig war er, das muss man ihm lassen.
Ich werde Ihm bei uns in der Firma mal einen "seriösen" Job als Callcenteragent anbieten.

Danach werde ich die Nummer bei mir in der Anlage sperren und damit gut. )


----------



## victor hugo (24 August 2010)

*AW: "Lotto"abzocke per Telefon*

oje! na wenigstens haben sie nichts weitergegeben, da sind sie schon schlauer als viele andere!
haben sie denn irgendwann mal bei einem gewinnspiel o.ä. ihre daten angegeben?


----------



## Unregistriert (25 August 2010)

*AW: "Lotto"abzocke per Telefon*

Jo, mir ist der Quatsch auch gerade wiederfahren!!!
Hat mal jemand versucht diese Nummer zurück zu verfolgen? 
Geht nicht. Lotti Berlin sitzt offenbar am Hindukusch oder in einer versprengten Zepettelrepublik.
Wann nimmt sich denn endlich mal jemand dieser Kameltreiber an und schickt sie wieder da hin wo es eh kein Telefon gibt.
Glaubt mir, ich bin wirklich kein brauner Geselle, aber diese Dumm-Dreiste-Abzocke ist doch irgendwie südländischer Humor!!!!!
Ich kaufe auch kein Auto bei Mustafa!
Zum Schluss noch mein Beileid an alle die auf den Scheiß reingefallen sind.
Shit happens


----------



## Unregistriert (26 August 2010)

*AW: "Lotto"abzocke per Telefon*



victor hugo schrieb:


> oje! na wenigstens haben sie nichts weitergegeben, da sind sie schon schlauer als viele andere!
> haben sie denn irgendwann mal bei einem gewinnspiel o.ä. ihre daten angegeben?



Also ich gehe stark davon aus das diese Unternehmen sich die Adressen gekauft haben.
Solche Anbieter gibt es mehr als genug auf dem Markt und 
da ist es einfach an alle Daten zu kommen, abgesehen von den Kontodaten. ;o)

Der Herr hat sich auch am nächsten Tag nicht mehr gemeldet...
...ich denk mal er ist sich dessen schon bewusst was dann gekommen wäre.

Schade, ich hatte mir schon alles so schön ausgedacht. ^^

Zurückverfolgen geht mal gar nicht, da das so ein Konstrukt ist das bei einer Briefkastenfirma enden wird. Diese sitzt dann bestimmt wieder in Dubai oder in irgendeiner solchen Ecke und da ist so wie so nichts zu machen. :-(
Die Telefonnummer ist eine VoIP Nummer und da kann man ja mit etwas geschick einstellen was man möchte. An die richtige Telefonnummer wird man nie gelangen.

Ich hoffe der ein oder andere kommt noch auf den Thread bevor er seine Daten einfach unachtsam an die Verbrecher gibt.


----------



## victor hugo (26 August 2010)

*AW: "Lotto"abzocke per Telefon*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Also ich gehe stark davon aus das diese Unternehmen sich die Adressen gekauft haben.
> Solche Anbieter gibt es mehr als genug auf dem Markt und
> da ist es einfach an alle Daten zu kommen, abgesehen von den Kontodaten. ;o)



ich habe da mal einen bericht gesehen, da ging es genau um dieses thema. und irgendwie scheint es so zu sein, dass es viele leute gibt, die unbedacht/nichtsahnend ihre daten bei gewinnspielen rausrücken und im kleingedruckten ihr einverständnis geben. man kann also wirklich nicht vorsichtig genug sein.
schade, dass sie um ihren spaß gekommen sind aber vielleicht auch besser so!


----------



## musicberti (28 August 2010)

*AW: "Lotto"abzocke per Telefon*

Mich hat auch gerade einer von "SixLotty6aus49" angerufen. Der Mann wollte mir einen Gewinn von 440Euro "ausschütten" den ich bei einer Ziehung zum 25. Jubiläumsjahr gewonnen hätte. Ich muss zugeben ich hab doch eine Weile überlegt, ob ich nich meine Daten (indem Fall die Kontodaten) weitergebe. Er war auf jeden Fall sehr hartnäckig! Als ich ihn gefragt hab, hat er mir sogar seinen Namen, Adresse und Telefonnummer gegeben. Aber irgendwann war mir das doch zu windig - schon weil ich keine Sicherheit hatte (Gespräch wurde ja nicht aufgezeichnet), ob seine Daten stimmten! Als er mich dann vor die Qual der Wahl gestellt hat und mich nach meiner Kontonummer gefragt hat, hab ich in letzter Sekunde gesagt, dass ich ihm nicht traue und den Gewinn nicht haben wolle! da hat er irgendwas vor sich hergebrummelt und dann nichts mehr gesagt .... hing aber allerdings noch in der Leitung. Warum auch immer!?

Danach bin ich hier gleich ins Forum und hab festgestellt, dass ich zum Glück die richtige Entscheidung getroffen habe!! Ich denke, beim nächsten Mal werde ich noch vorsichtiger sein und gleich abwimmeln!


----------



## victor hugo (29 August 2010)

*AW: "Lotto"abzocke per Telefon*

... kann es einfach nicht glauben, dass wirklich soviele leute davon betroffen sind! die fälle lesen sich meiner meinung nach ja nahezu identisch ...


----------



## joker_whysoserious (12 Oktober 2010)

*AW: "Lotto"abzocke per Telefon*

diesen machenschaften geht es jetzt offenbar an den kragen. im österreichischen fernsehen gabs am freitag einen bericht drüber. irgendein insider hat wohl ausgepackt. sobald ich den link finde, werd ich ihn hier reinstellen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 Oktober 2010)

*AW: "Lotto"abzocke per Telefon*



joker_whysoserious schrieb:


> sobald ich den link finde, werd ich ihn hier reinstellen.


Der Herr P, wir wissen Bescheid 

Gewinnspielmafia: Stefan P. packt im ORF bei "Am Schauplatz" über das Wiener Karussell aus | Gewinnspiele

und hier die Gegendarstellung aus Wien
Luck 24 - Presseinformationen


> Wir, ein IT-Service & Fulfillment Unternehmen mit Sitz  in Wien,  werden seit geraumer Zeit öffentlich beschuldigt, betrügerische   Handlungen im Rahmen einer kriminellen Organisation durchzuführen.


porca miseria - so schön jammert k*ein ander-er 

Is mir auch wurscht, was die Luck24 macht oder nicht macht - Hauptsache, für den ein oder anderen bimmelt noch das geschäftliche Todes_glöckle_


----------



## joker_whysoserious (13 Oktober 2010)

*AW: "Lotto"abzocke per Telefon*

die setzen sich aber jetzt massiv zur wehr. bin mit der hälfte der sachen noch nicht einmal durch!
p.s. danke für den link, da waren sie eindeutig schneller!


----------



## querdenker (14 Oktober 2010)

*AW: "Lotto"abzocke per Telefon*

bei so einer flut an vorwürfen würde sich aber jeder wehren. wenn die wirklich nur abwickeln und sonst nix, dann ist das eine enorme rufschädigung. es steht halt wie so oft wort gegen wort.


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 Oktober 2010)

*AW: "Lotto"abzocke per Telefon*



querdenker schrieb:


> bei so einer flut an vorwürfen würde sich aber jeder wehren


Das tun sie ja auch. Deshalb wird es ja auch spannend. Das wurde im ORF-Beitrag erwähnt ("Am Schauplatz")

Frag doch mal beim Bundeskommunikationssenat in Österreich nach, ob man die Entscheidungen irgendwo lesen kann in Sachen luck24 gegen ORF

http://www.bundeskanzleramt.at/site/3480/default.aspx


----------



## querdenker (15 Oktober 2010)

*AW: "Lotto"abzocke per Telefon*

würde mich interessieren, ob sie in bezug auf die vergangene sendung schon einspruch erhoben haben und ob es zur aussprache zwischen den redakteuren und den beschuldigten kommt. wirklich spannend, sie haben recht!


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 Oktober 2010)

*AW: "Lotto"abzocke per Telefon*

Schau Dir 'mal die ORF-Sendung noch einmal an, da werden mindestens zwei Entscheidungen genannt, die für den ORF ausgegangen sind. Allerdings nur so nebenbei, ich hab's nicht ganz mitgekriegt, habe nur keine Lust, alles noch einmal anzuschauen...


----------



## querdenker (16 Oktober 2010)

*AW: "Lotto"abzocke per Telefon*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Schau Dir 'mal die ORF-Sendung noch einmal an, da werden mindestens zwei Entscheidungen genannt, die für den ORF ausgegangen sind.



mach ich bei gelegenheit, hoffe jedoch, dass ich am wochenende was besseres zu tun finde 



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Allerdings nur so nebenbei, ich hab's nicht ganz mitgekriegt, habe nur keine Lust, alles noch einmal anzuschauen...



na dann wars vielleicht auch nicht so wichtig, sonst hätten die das sicher im beitrag größer rausgeputzt.


----------



## querdenker (29 Oktober 2010)

*AW: "Lotto"abzocke per Telefon*

hallo zurück! ein wenig zeit ist vergangen … gibt’s irgendwas neues in der sache? hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## world of warcraft (30 Oktober 2010)

*AW: "Lotto"abzocke per Telefon*

scheint nicht mehr so das thema zu sein - oder ich kenn mich zu wenig aus. aber wirklich was gelesen habe ich nicht dazu, nein.


----------



## querdenker (1 November 2010)

*AW: "Lotto"abzocke per Telefon*



world of warcraft schrieb:


> scheint nicht mehr so das thema zu sein



hab ich mir schon gedacht ... war wohl nicht mehr als ein kurzer aufreger. schade! spannend wars allemal.


----------



## world of warcraft (4 November 2010)

*AW: "Lotto"abzocke per Telefon*

das muss ja nicht zwangsläufig heißen, dass sich nichts tut. vielleicht werden jetzt einfach mal alle dinge geprüft … schließlich muss man ja auch erst mal feststellen, ob die vorwürfe haltbar sind oder nicht. dann wird schon wieder berichtet werden.


----------



## querdenker (10 November 2010)

*AW: "Lotto"abzocke per Telefon*

wahrscheinlich hat sich herausgestellt, dass doch alle unschuldig sind… und jetzt heißts warten auf den nächsten aufreger…


----------



## world of warcraft (14 November 2010)

*AW: "Lotto"abzocke per Telefon*

sie immer mit ihren aufregern, vielleicht sollten sie mal rtl exklusiv ansehen, da gibt es sicherlich mehr skandale 

ich hab jetzt mal irgendwo eine kurzmeldung gelesen, dass eine deutsche bank in den fokus der ermittlungen geraten ist. aber wie gesagt, mehr als eine kurzmeldung wars auch nicht...


----------



## querdenker (15 November 2010)

*AW: "Lotto"abzocke per Telefon*



world of warcraft schrieb:


> ich hab jetzt mal irgendwo eine kurzmeldung gelesen, dass eine deutsche bank in den fokus der ermittlungen geraten ist. aber wie gesagt, mehr als eine kurzmeldung wars auch nicht...



 danke für die info. um welche bank soll es sich da handeln?


----------



## world of warcraft (16 November 2010)

*AW: "Lotto"abzocke per Telefon*

[FONT=&quot]es geht um den bankverein werther. die kurzmeldung war auf radio gütersloh zu lesen, aber auf die schnelle konnte ich jetzt leider keinen link mehr finden. ging jedenfalls darum, dass werther irgendwie in die ganze glücksspielabzocke verwickelt sein soll und weitere spuren nach wien führen. genau hab ichs auch nicht mehr im kopf.[/FONT]


----------



## Goblin (16 November 2010)

*AW: "Lotto"abzocke per Telefon*

Einmal hier
http://www.nw-news.de/owl/regionale_wirtschaft/3664430_Durchsuchungen_beim_Bankverein_Werther.html

hier
Betrugskartell mit Zentrale in Wien: Ein weiterer Schlag gegen das Wiener Karussell

und hier
Willkommen beim Online-Verbraucherschutz-Nicht Abzocken e.V.


----------



## querdenker (17 November 2010)

*AW: "Lotto"abzocke per Telefon*

so viele links, danke! offenbar scheint sich da im hintergrund viel zu tun ... obwohl die wirklich interessanten beiträge auf betrugskartell vom juli und somit auch schon fast wieder "veraltet" sind.


----------



## MK666 (19 November 2010)

*AW: "Lotto"abzocke per Telefon*

Hallo,
bin neu hier un habe schon das ganze Jahr Probleme mit einem Lottoanbieter der auf dem Kontoauszug als "Q2" angegeben ist, habe imme rdie Zahlung verweigert bis dann ein schreiben von einem Inkassobüro kam, dann hab ich gezahlt, un das ganze so 3 - 4 mal.

Meine Frage:
Hat jemand schon erfahrung mit diser "Gesellschaft" und wie werd ich die am besten wieder los?

Danke im Vorrasu, MK666


----------



## Captain Picard (19 November 2010)

*AW: "Lotto"abzocke per Telefon*



MK666 schrieb:


> bis dann ein schreiben von einem Inkassobüro kam, dann hab ich gezahlt,



Lies das hier und  du wirst dich in den Hintern beissen 
>> Inkassofirmen und ihre Drohungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Inkassobüros sind bezahlte Schreibknechte *ohne*  jede Sondervollmacht


----------



## Goblin (20 November 2010)

*AW: "Lotto"abzocke per Telefon*



> und wie werd ich die am besten wieder los


 
Das 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...efon-ein-gewinnspiel-angedreht-was-jetzt.html

und das lesen
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/nach...-in-deutschland-das-geduldete-verbrechen.html


----------



## querdenker (22 November 2010)

*AW: "Lotto"abzocke per Telefon*



MK666 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> bin neu hier un habe schon das ganze Jahr Probleme mit einem Lottoanbieter der auf dem Kontoauszug als "Q2" angegeben ist



tut mir leid das zu hören. aber wie sind die denn an deine daten gekommen?


----------



## Goblin (22 November 2010)

*AW: "Lotto"abzocke per Telefon*

Da gibts viele Möglichkeiten. zB Datenklau. Immer schön zurückbuchen. Kostet dem Abbuchenden schöne Bankebühren. All zu oft machen die das nicht. Sowas kann richtig teuer werden. Viele Banken sehen das auch nicht gerne. Ist unnötige Arbeit

Sehr interessant
http://www.verbraucherzentrale-rlp.de/UNIQ129043591901780/link579801A


----------



## querdenker (24 November 2010)

*AW: "Lotto"abzocke per Telefon*

finde es auch immer wieder erschreckend wie viele menschen ihre konto- und sonstigen daten dann doch einfach so raus geben :wall:


----------



## Goblin (25 November 2010)

*AW: "Lotto"abzocke per Telefon*

Die Abzockmafia lebt von solchen Leuten. So lange es genug Leute gibt die überall ihre Daten hinterlassen geht die Abzockerei weiter


----------



## querdenker (26 November 2010)

*AW: "Lotto"abzocke per Telefon*



Goblin schrieb:


> Die Abzockmafia lebt von solchen Leuten. So lange es genug Leute gibt die überall ihre Daten hinterlassen geht die Abzockerei weiter



ein wahres wort!


----------



## Hippo (29 November 2010)

*AW: "Lotto"abzocke per Telefon*

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SxBp1ra6W1M&feature=related"]YouTube        - GÃ¼nter Wallraff - Bei Anruf Abzocke - Undercover im Callcenter (1/5)[/nomedia]

oder "Wie funktioniert die Lottoabzocke"


----------



## EgonM. (3 Dezember 2010)

*AW: "Lotto"abzocke per Telefon*

Der Oliver Gaudino ist ja ein sehr geschäftiger Geselle. angerufen. Leichter Ruhgebietsdialekt mit ausländischem Akzent. Bei einem Gwinnspiel bei OTTO (Die Verbindung war schlecht, könnte auch Lotto geheißen haben) habe ich einen Kosemetikgutschein im Wert von 100 Euro gewonnen. Auf Anfrage, habe ich den für die Dame genommen. Ich bin hübsch genug!!:-D Anschließend sollten meine persönlichen Daten (Name Adresse usw.) verschlüsselt werden, um einem Datenmißbrauch vorzubeugen. Das ich nicht lache. 
Mir wurde noch eine kostenlose Nummer 08007777727 mitgeteilt (Service Nummer aus Österreich).
Dann würde ich für 30 Tage an über 100 Gewinnspielen kostenlos teilnehmen. Danach sollte es 9,95 Euro im Monat kosten. Natürlich nur, wenn ich teilnehmen möchte. 
Der Herr Gaudino wollte dann per Tonbandaufnahme meine Daten bestätigt haben. Seine Angaben habe ich mit Sätzen interpretiert, in denen kein Mal das Wort ja oder richtig vorkommt. Ist ganz schön schwer, dass aus dem Stehgreif hinzubekommen. Als er nach meinem Geburtsdatum fragte, bin ich leicht ausfällig geworden. Deswegen hat er sich dann vrmtl. auch verabschiedet und aufgelegt. 

Komisch ist, dass er kein einziges Mal nach einer Kontoverbindung oder Bank gefragt hat?!?! 

Nun harre ich mal der Dinge, die passieren. Bisher ist nach solchen Anrufen nichts mehr weiter geschehen. Ich hätte mich schon ein wenig auf die Rückbuchungen gefreut. Damit hatte ich bereits vor Jahren schon mal die Telekom wegen eines nict bestellen Kabelanschlusses fast zur Verzweiflung gebracht. Falls was schriftliches kommt, dann werd ich mal versuchen, ob man nicht was von denen holen kann.


----------



## Goblin (3 Dezember 2010)

*AW: "Lotto"abzocke per Telefon*

Warum unterhaltet ihr euch eigentlich alle mit diesen Typen :-? Legt doch einfach auf


----------



## Antiscammer (4 Dezember 2010)

*AW: "Lotto"abzocke per Telefon*



EgonM. schrieb:


> Komisch ist, dass er kein einziges Mal nach einer Kontoverbindung oder Bank gefragt hat?!?!



Das ist nicht verwunderlich, denn dieses "Unternehmen" möchte gern über Deine Telefonrechnung abbuchen.

Abzocke über die Telefonrechnung nach Gewinnspiel-Werbeanruf - Antispam Wiki


----------



## dvill (4 Dezember 2010)

*AW: "Lotto"abzocke per Telefon*

Krefeld: Kampf gegen Telefonabzocke | RP ONLINE


> Laut Staatsanwaltschaft haben sich verschiedene Telefonabzocke-Tätergruppen in Krefeld niedergelassen. Es gebe Hinweise darauf, dass auch mindestens ein Krefelder Call-Center in die illegalen Aktivitäten verstrickt ist. Die Betrüger versuchen, ihre Spuren zu verwischen, indem sie zahlreiche Unterfirmen gründen. Weil die Staatsanwaltschaft üblicherweise die anhängigen Verfahren nach dem Firmennamen auf verschiedene Staatsanwälte verteilt, können sich den Ermittlern die Zusammenhänge nicht erschließen. Bislang waren sie damit erfolgreich – noch wurde kein Telefonabzocker verurteilt.


----------



## world of warcraft (5 Dezember 2010)

*AW: "Lotto"abzocke per Telefon*



Goblin schrieb:


> Warum unterhaltet ihr euch eigentlich alle mit diesen Typen :-? Legt doch einfach auf



:roll: naja vielleicht wird der traum vom privatjet, der super-villa und dem schmucken ps-hengst ja DOCH noch wirklichkeit...


----------



## Kiepenkerl (6 Dezember 2010)

*AW: "Lotto"abzocke per Telefon*



EgonM. schrieb:


> Der Oliver Gaudino ist ja ein sehr geschäftiger Geselle. angerufen. Leichter Ruhgebietsdialekt mit ausländischem Akzent. Bei einem Gwinnspiel bei OTTO (Die Verbindung war schlecht, könnte auch Lotto geheißen haben) habe ich einen Kosemetikgutschein im Wert von 100 Euro gewonnen. Auf Anfrage, habe ich den für die Dame genommen. Ich bin hübsch genug!!:-D Anschließend sollten meine persönlichen Daten (Name Adresse usw.) verschlüsselt werden, um einem Datenmißbrauch vorzubeugen. Das ich nicht lache.
> Mir wurde noch eine kostenlose Nummer 08007777727 mitgeteilt (Service Nummer aus Österreich).
> Dann würde ich für 30 Tage an über 100 Gewinnspielen kostenlos teilnehmen. Danach sollte es 9,95 Euro im Monat kosten. Natürlich nur, wenn ich teilnehmen möchte.
> Der Herr Gaudino wollte dann per Tonbandaufnahme meine Daten bestätigt haben. Seine Angaben habe ich mit Sätzen interpretiert, in denen kein Mal das Wort ja oder richtig vorkommt. Ist ganz schön schwer, dass aus dem Stehgreif hinzubekommen. Als er nach meinem Geburtsdatum fragte, bin ich leicht ausfällig geworden. Deswegen hat er sich dann vrmtl. auch verabschiedet und aufgelegt.
> ...



EgonM, die gleiche Masche wird gerade in meiner Kreisstadt + dazugehörige Städte abgezogen. Habe heute sogar mitbekommen, wie meine Schwester so einen Anruf entgegen genommen hat, allerdings unter der Telefonnummer meiner Mutter, da diese nicht da war. So darf ja kein Vertrag für jemand anderes zustande kommen, der Telefonvertrag von der Telekom gehört ja schließlich meiner Mutter und nicht meiner Schwester, die 50 km wo anders wohnt. Der Herr Tobias Wagner von "Lotto" mit unterdrückter Nummer hat das gleiche gefragt und gemacht wie Du es beschrieben hast. Nun warten wir erstmal auf die Post.
Es wäre sehr interessant für mich als Journalist, wie es bei Euch mit dieser Abzocke so weiter geht. Zu der Telefonnummer hat es auch schon mehrere Einträge gegeben: Wem gehört 08007777727 aus Kostenlose Rufnummer | Score Telefonnummer: 9 - 00438007777727 Tellows.de - Rechtsberatung möglich
Interessant ist eine Adresse im Impressum: Millionenchance Inc. 9 Pelican Drive, Road Town Tortola VG 1110 British Virgin Islands.
Die Bundesnetzagentur hat zu der Telefonnummer noch keine Missbrauchsfälle gemeldet bekommen. Leider habe ich auch noch niemanden gefunden, bei dem schon versucht wurde, den Geldbetrag über die Telefonrechnung abzubuchen. Es wäre sehr interessant, was da dann drauf steht.

Grüße
Kiepenkerl


----------



## Antiscammer (11 Dezember 2010)

*AW: "Lotto"abzocke per Telefon*



Kiepenkerl schrieb:


> Leider habe ich auch noch niemanden gefunden, bei dem schon versucht wurde, den Geldbetrag über die Telefonrechnung abzubuchen. Es wäre sehr interessant, was da dann drauf steht.



Abgebucht wird von einer Firma Telomax, für nicht näher spezifizierte Leistungen.

Bei Antispam.de gibt es einen großen Thread dazu.
https://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/sh...anrufen-%28K%FCndigungs-Masche%29-01805329999

Vorgehensweise für Betroffene:
https://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Abzocke_über_die_Telefonrechnung_nach_Gewinnspiel-Werbeanruf


----------



## Nicko1998 (11 Dezember 2010)

*AW: "Lotto"abzocke per Telefon*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Abgebucht wird von einer Firma Telomax, für nicht näher spezifizierte Leistungen.


So ist es. Und die Rechnung sieht dann so aus, wie viele Beschwerdeführer schildern:


> Die Firma Telomax hat heute wieder auf meiner Rechnung von der Telekom ihr Unwesen getrieben.
> 
> Dieses mal mit dem hier:
> 
> ...


Zu den angeführten Beträgen muss man natürlich noch die 19%tige Mehrwertsteuer hinzurechnen, sodass aus den 24,96 Euro letztlich 29,70 Euro zu reklamieren sind!


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 Dezember 2010)

*AW: "Lotto"abzocke per Telefon*



Kiepenkerl schrieb:


> Es wäre sehr interessant für mich als Journalist, wie es bei Euch mit dieser Abzocke so weiter geht. Zu der Telefonnummer hat es auch schon mehrere Einträge gegeben: Wem gehört 08007777727 aus Kostenlose Rufnummer | Score Telefonnummer: 9 - 00438007777727 Tellows.de - Rechtsberatung möglich
> Interessant ist eine Adresse im Impressum: Millionenchance Inc. 9 Pelican Drive, Road Town Tortola VG 1110 British Virgin Islands.
> Die Bundesnetzagentur hat zu der Telefonnummer noch keine Missbrauchsfälle gemeldet bekommen.



Die Bundesnetzagentur ist ein Orakel, das Anfragen manchmal eben wie ein Orakel beantwortet. Wenn man die Bundesnetzagentur fragt "gibt es zur Nummer X Beschwerden?", dann antwortet sie vielleicht mit "nein", obwohl _eigentlich_ die korrekte Antwort wäre "Nein, *aber diese Masche ist uns bekannt, das sind alte Bekannte von uns - aber das erzählen wir Ihnen jetzt mal lieber nicht, sonst kommen sie noch auf die dumme Idee, dass wir längst Bescheid wissen, aber noch nicht  genügend Druck im Darm haben, um einen Pups zu lassen genügend belastbare Fakten haben, um vielleicht eine behördliche Reaktion in Erwägung zu ziehen"
*


----------



## Kiepenkerl (11 Dezember 2010)

*AW: "Lotto"abzocke per Telefon*

Danke erstmal für Eure Antwort.

Reden wir hier von dieser Firma Telomax: Willkommen bei telomax ?
Die werden laut deren Internetseite von der Bundesnetzagentur reguliert. Und dann beteiligen die sich noch an solch dubiosen Telefongewinnspielen? 

Passend dazu hat der Usinger Anzeiger auf seiner Internetseite folgende Meldung veröffentlicht: http://www.usinger-anzeiger.de/lokales/usingen/9710134.htm

Der Angerufene wird ja aufgefordert, eine Telefonnummer anzurufen: hier war es die 0800-7777727. Fangen die Abbuchungen über die Telefonrechnung erst an, wenn die Nummer angerufen und ein Code eingegeben wurde oder auch so schon?

@Aka-Aka: Wenn die Telomax von der Bundesnetzagentur reguliert wird, dann verstehe ich sehr gut, warum das Orakel nein sagt


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 Dezember 2010)

*AW: "Lotto"abzocke per Telefon*



Kiepenkerl schrieb:


> @Aka-Aka: Wenn die Telomax von der Bundesnetzagentur reguliert wird, dann verstehe ich sehr gut, warum das Orakel nein sagt


Moment, damit da keine Missverständnisse entstehen:

Die Bundesnetzagentur (ehemals Regulierungsbehörde für Telekommunikation und Post) ist für die Regulation von Netzen zuständig. Sie ist auch zuständig für die "Überwachung" von "Mehrwertdiensten".

Das heißt: Jede Firma wird von der BNetzA "reguliert", die in diesem Bereich tätig ist. Das bedeutet genau gar nichts. Aber ich kann mich gut an meine Anfangszeit hier im Forum erinnern: Auf den Rechnungen, die mich damals hier landen ließen, stand auch immer drauf "alles reguliert, alles legal, alles super". Man kommt da dann schon ins Zweifeln. Nur: wenn man mal anschaut, was die Bundesnetzagentur unter "Regulierung" versteht, wird einem schnell so manches klar, z.B., dass hier Kriminelle am Werk sind, organisiert, juristisch bestens ausgestattet - und die kämpfen gegen eine träge, ständig überbelastete, hilflose und offenbar auch unwillige Behörde, die sich aus Ex-Postbeamten rekrutiert. 

Noch Fragen?

Ich hoffe, dass der Tag nicht mehr fern ist, an dem man den Geschäftsführer der Telomax als das bezeichnen kann, was er ist! Den rührigen Herrn W* rettete ja noch das LG Osnabrück, aber den Herrn C.O. und die anderen Toifelchen - die wird's hoffentlich erwischen! Und dann kommen hoffentlich auch die Hintergründe ans Licht. Alle.



> Auf die sofortige Beschwerde der Staatsanwaltschaft wird der Beschluss der 10. großen Strafkammer des Landgerichts Osnabrück vom 26. Mai 2010 aufgehoben, soweit darin die Eröffnung des Hauptverfahrens gegen die Angeschuldigten T…, *O… *und R… abgelehnt worden ist.[...]Bezüglich des Angeschuldigten W… hat das Landgericht die Eröffnung des Hauptverfahrens im Ergebnis zu Recht abgelehnt.



http://forum.computerbetrug.de/nach...ckanrufe-razzien-in-fuenf-bundeslaendern.html



> Zeitgleich durchsuchten Fahnder am Dienstag Firmensitze und Privatwohnungen in Frankfurt, Fürth, Friedrichshafen, Königswinter, *Rüsselsheim, sowie bei Mainz.* Dabei stellten die Ermittler nach eigenen Angaben vor allem Server sicher, von denen aus die Lockanrufe gestartet worden sein könnten.



http://www.computerbetrug.de/nachri...io-muss-sich-vor-gericht-verantworten-100829/



> Die Staatsanwaltschaft kam nach langwierigen Ermittlungen zum Schluss, dass die beiden Männer, ein 52-jähriger Österreicher *und ein 35-Jähriger aus Rüsselsheim*, die Lockanrufe initiiert, und sich deshalb des Betrugs schuldig gemacht hätten. Eine 41-Jährige sollte wegen Beihilfe vor Gericht.


[ir]
Für Geschäftspartner für Telekom und Vodafone sind das offenbar genau die richtigen Voraussetzungen. Die Bundesnetzagentur wiederum nennt Betrüger ja nur dann Betrüger, wenn Matthias Kurth sich medienwirksam auf Kerners Couch räkelt. [/ir]



> Ganz klar ist: Die Telekom duldet nicht, dass ihre Kunden betrogen werden


http://www.usinger-anzeiger.de/lokales/usingen/9710134.htm
Ach?


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 Dezember 2010)

*AW: "Lotto"abzocke per Telefon*



Kiepenkerl schrieb:


> Der Angerufene wird ja aufgefordert, eine Telefonnummer anzurufen: hier war es die 0800-7777727. Fangen die Abbuchungen über die Telefonrechnung erst an, wenn die Nummer angerufen und ein Code eingegeben wurde oder auch so schon?


Abzocke über die Telefonrechnung nach Gewinnspiel-Werbeanruf - Antispam Wiki


> Es wird von Callcentern angerufen und behauptet, man nehme bereits an einem kostenpflichtigen Gewinnspiel teil. Man könne aber dieses Gewinnspiel kündigen, wenn man unter der angegebenen Telefonnummer zurückrufe.
> 
> Für diese Gewinnspiele hat es natürlich nie Verträge gegeben, also gibt es da gar nichts zu kündigen.
> 
> Es ist zu vermuten, dass eben gerade dann Geld von der Telefonrechnung abgebucht wird - unter der Behauptung, der Verbraucher habe das Gewinnspiel während dieses Anrufs bestellt.



s.a.
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/sho...efonrechnungen&p=281187&viewfull=1#post281187



> So ist es nicht einmal nötig, die Servicenummern zurückzurufen, um die Abbuchungen in Höhe von 9,90€ auf seiner Telekom-Rechnung zu finden.


weitere Details dort bzw. beim Antispam e.V.


Übrigens liegt hier ein Schreiben vor, demnach hat die BnetzA bereits mindestens seit 7. September Kenntnis von den Vorgängen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 Dezember 2010)

*AW: "Lotto"abzocke per Telefon*

[Randnotiz]

Was mir noch aufgefallen ist... Erinnert sich noch jemand an "Azzurro Marketing"?

Im Jahre 2008 veranstaltete diese Firma 0900-Gewinnanrufsabzocke. Verantwortlich war angeblich eine Firma in Italien
Google

Deren Internetseite gehörte aber Herrn S* von der Telemar, den man ja auch bei der Inphone AG in der Schweiz finden konnte. 

Schon damals befand sich auf der Seite der Italiener ein Link zu einer Firma aus dem Dunstkreis des Herrn F*Eb* aus Frankfurt. Damals wunderte ich mich noch darüber.

Die "Kooperation" läuft also offenbar schon länger.


----------



## Nicko1998 (12 Dezember 2010)

*AW: "Lotto"abzocke per Telefon*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Im Jahre 2008 veranstaltete diese Firma 0900-Gewinnanrufsabzocke. Verantwortlich war angeblich eine Firma in Italien
> Google
> 
> Deren Internetseite gehörte aber Herrn S* von der Telemar, den man ja auch bei der Inphone AG in der Schweiz finden konnte.
> ...


Immer wieder das japanische Gemüse...


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 Dezember 2010)

*AW: "Lotto"abzocke per Telefon*

ja, so. oder anders herum.
Eine Dynastie des Verbrauchergrauens in einer Firma - und solche Leute dürfen dann Netzbetreiber spielen mit 'nem Schweizer Papierflieger.*** Das ist die Regulierung der Netze durch Matthias Kurth. Mir graut vor dem liberalisierten Strommarkt, wenn solche Leute die Aufsicht darüber haben.
Entweder diese Wattestäbchentruppe stellt sich hin und sagt "Mehr können wir nicht tun und es reicht halt nicht", dann muß sich die Politik Gedanken machen, ob ein kriminell durchsetzter Mehrwertmarkt überhaupt noch tragbar ist - oder aber man macht sich Gedanken, wie ein effektiver Verbraucherschutz aussehen kann. 
*JEDES* Mehrwertmodell wird massiv mißbraucht von den immer gleichen kriminellen Netzwerken. Seit Anbeginn der Mehrwertdienste. Jeder Versuch, das zu stoppen, scheitert. Im britischen Parlament brachte es ein Abgeordneter auf den Punkt: "Es scheint schwer, zu behaupten, dass die Welt schlechter wäre, gäbe es keine Mehrwertdienste".

Die "Light Regulation" ist *weltweit* gescheitert. Wann kapiert man das endlich?

Wer eine Mehrwertnummer betreibt, muß ein Pfand zahlen in Abhängigkeit von dem Dienst, den er anbieten will. Dieser Dienst ist *vorab* der Regulierungsbehörde vorzustellen ("prior permission")****. Das Pfand sollte abhängig vom zu erwartenden Gewinn sein und sollte so hoch sein, dass ein Verlust dieses Pfands das Geschäftsmodell unrentabel machen würde.


*


> INPHONE AG. Reg-Nr. 07/155.


Die Regulierungsbehörde hat denen eine Lizenz gegeben. Auf welcher Grundlage? Wer kontrolliert eigentlich, was diese Regulierer so tun und lassen???
Was außer Abzocke an der Grenze zum Betrug hat diese Inphone AG den jemals gemacht???

****


> Applying for prior permission costs £300 plus VAT. This charge covers the staff and Board costs of administrating the procedure. It is payable whether or not the application is successful.
> You will be asked to provide details of how you intend to operate your service and for examples of how your service will be promoted - print or tv adverts, web pages, etc. You may also have to provide evidence of professional qualifications.
> 
> Our *Code Compliance Panel* will then *review the application and decide whether permission should be granted and whether any special conditions should be applied to your service.* If your application is successful you will be sent a permission certificate. *Your network operator will need to see this certificate before activating your premium rate numbers.*...If we need further information from you at any point this may extend the processing time.


Das ist in UK längst eingeführt!!!
(Trotzdem gibt es dort natürlich jede Menge Abzocke und Betrug - aber der Spuk mit den Gewinnanrufen ist in UK nach Millionenstrafen beendet gewesen. Dort waren ja auch schon seit Jahren alle Aktionen, bei denen mit automatisierten Ansagen Mehrwertnummern beworben wurden, grundsätzlich illegal. Es gab dort auch sechsstellige Strafen für Gewinnanrufe, selbst wenn es nur einige wenige Beschwerden gab. Ein einziger solcher Fall zog regelmäßig höhere Strafen nach sich *als alle Strafen der Bundesnetzagentur zusammen*).
Die Arbeit der Behörde von Matthias Kurth ist belegbar ungenügend im Vergleich zu anderen Ländern.
(siehe z.B.: 317,000 Pfund Strafe für Ericsson IPX u.a. wegen funmobile, die auch in Deutschland bekannt sind, allein 80,000 Pfund wegen Cylon)

Einen habe ich noch: In UK hat die Regulierungsbehörde sogar die Möglichkeit, einzelne Personen und Firmen *komplett vom Mehrwertmarkt auszuschließen* (google). Eine solche "Lex Heppenheim" bräuchte es hierzulande auch. Außerdem werden in UK die Netzbetreiber in Haftung genommen, wenn sie ihre Kunden nicht überprüfen. Eine dtms, die Verträge auf der Grundlage kopierter italienischer Personalausweise macht, wäre dafür haftbar.


----------



## Tourniquet (12 Dezember 2010)

*Otto Telefonabzocke, was tun?*

Hallo,
mein dad ist letzten Montag auch auf so eine Telefonabzocke herangefallen. Ein Anruf kam, dass er von Otto einen Parfumgewinngutschein im Wert von 100€ gewonnen habe etc.
Er hat eben gesagt dass er ihn gerne erhalten wollen würde und musste einen Datenabgleich machen, dann wurde auch noch "ganz kurz" irgendwas von einem Vertrag erwähnt.

Er war bereits bei der Verbraucherzentrale die ihm für knapp 5 Minuten nochmal 7€ aus der Tasche gezogen hat, aber ihm nicht wirklich helfen konnte.

Nach meinen Informationen wird das Geld über die Telefonrechnung abgebucht, dadurch brauchen sie keine Kontonr.

Meine Frage ist nun, wie verhält man sich nun? Er hat eine Aktivierungsnr bekommen, natürlich aber bisher nicht angerufen. Auch auf dem Onlineportal hat er sich bisher nicht angemeldet. Nun ist eben die Frage, wäre es besser mal zu versuchen sich anzumelden (um den Vertrag zu kündigen)? Oder besser gar nichts tun?
Oder einfach "unverbindlich" eine Widerrufserlassung per Email schicken?

Ich hoffe Jemand kann mir helfen.


----------



## bernhard (12 Dezember 2010)

*AW: "Lotto"abzocke per Telefon*

Siehe

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/nach...zocke-auch-kunden-von-vodafone-betroffen.html

und

Telomax-Abzocke: Auch Kunden von Vodafone betroffen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## Tourniquet (12 Dezember 2010)

*AW: "Lotto"abzocke per Telefon*

@bernhard
Das beantwortet meine Fragen in keinster Weise, sondern wirft nur neue Fragen auf und zwar sind wir mit 1und1 "sicher"? 

Sollte man sich nun dort einloggen um eben den "Vertrag" zu kündigen oder es sein lassen?


----------



## Antiscammer (12 Dezember 2010)

*AW: "Lotto"abzocke per Telefon*

Was für einen "Vertrag" willst Du da kündigen?

1) Vertrag - mit wem eigentlich? Mit einer Kasperbude, auf einem Affenfelsen in der Karibik? Das dürfte im Werbegespräch doch schon völlig unklar bleiben.

2) Ansonsten: Vertrag über was? Was wurde bestellt, und zu welchen Konditionen? Preis?

Nach aller Erfahrung kommt bei solchen albernen telefonischen Werbegesprächen mit höchster Wahrscheinlichkeit kein wirksamer Vertrag zustande. Und wenn: wo soll die Widerrufsbelehrung in Textform sein, die an Euch zugestellt worden sein müsste (nachweislich)?

Wenn es die nicht gibt, dann könnte selbst in dem Fall, wenn man ein Vertragsverhältnis annimmt, immer noch unendlich lang der Widerruf erklärt werden.

Unter diesen Umständen jedenfalls ist es nicht notwendig, "Kündigungen" auszusprechen oder sonstwie mit solchen albernen Firmen in Brieffreundschaft zu treten. Solange es schon keinen Vertrag gibt, dann gibt es auch nichts zu kündigen bzw. zu widerrufen.


----------



## Tourniquet (12 Dezember 2010)

*AW: "Lotto"abzocke per Telefon*

Naja er wurde darüber aufgeklärt wenn er den Gutschein annimmt, nimmt er auch zusätzlich an so einem Gewinnspiel statt, wo dann pro Woche 5,99€ von der Telefonrechnung abgebrucht werden. Dazu hat er eine aktivierungsnummer bekommen wo er sich aktivieren kann und eben eine adresse fürs Internet wo er sich einloggen kann mit seinen Daten.

Ich habe nämlich auf t-online.de gelesen man solle da sofort kündigen. Die vonner Verbraucherzentrale sagt, erst wenn was ankommt steht der Vertrag. Aber ich meine wenn man es so kündigen kann (siehe AGBS, da steht auch innerhalb der 1. Woche kann man vom Widerrufsrecht gebrauch machen), wieso es nicht machen?
Andererseits denke ich mir, wenn er sich nun da einloggt, heißt es für die "ha er will ja mit machen, er hat sich eingeloggt" etc.


----------



## Antiscammer (13 Dezember 2010)

*AW: "Lotto"abzocke per Telefon*



Tourniquet schrieb:


> Naja er wurde darüber aufgeklärt wenn er den Gutschein annimmt, nimmt er auch zusätzlich an so einem Gewinnspiel statt, wo dann pro Woche 5,99€ von der Telefonrechnung abgebrucht werden. ...



Wurde er auch darüber aufgeklärt, wer der Vertragspartner ist? (Also nicht: "Hallihallo, ich rufe von Windingsfindertrullala an", sondern korrekter Firmenname und Sitz der Gesellschaft)

Ansonsten hat er mit einem unbekannten Phantom telefoniert, und mit einem Phantom kommt kein wirksamer mündlicher Vertrag zustande.

Und wurde er über die Modalitäten aufgeklärt? Laufzeit - wie lange? Kündigung - wohin richten?



Tourniquet schrieb:


> ...(siehe AGBS, da steht auch innerhalb der 1. Woche kann man vom Widerrufsrecht gebrauch machen), wieso es nicht machen?



Wenn das da so stehen sollte, dann ist das komplett unwirksam und nichtig.

Grund: Bei telefonisch geschlossenen Verträgen kann eine Widerrufsbelehrung (die muss in Textform vorliegen!) immer erst nach Vertragsschluss zugestellt werden - sofern es überhaupt eine Belehrung gibt.
Wenn aber die Belehrung in Textform erst nach Vertragsschluss zugeht, dann beträgt die Widerrufsfrist immer mindestens 4 Wochen.

Wenn in den AGB oder in der Belehrung nur von 1 Woche die Rede ist, dann ist das schon einmal komplett null und nichtig. Das bedeutet: die Belehrung ist komplett unwirksam, die Frist hat daher nie zu laufen begonnen, und man hat ein unendlich langes Widerrufsrecht, bis zum St. Nimmerleinstag.

Es ist Geschmackssache, ob man mit einer Briefkastenfirma, die einen Affenfelsen in der Karibik als angeblichen Geschäftssitz angibt, überhaupt erweitere Brieffreundschaften anfangen will. Nötig ist das jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## Tourniquet (13 Dezember 2010)

*AW: "Lotto"abzocke per Telefon*

Nein die Infos mit der AGB's hab ich ausm internet, die haben da ein schreiben und da steht es drinn.
Ich möchte eben einfach den besten Weg daraus haben, weil nachher buchen die was ab und es heißt ja sie sind ja einen vertrag eingegangen etc.

Also meinst du am besten nicht darauf reagieren und 1und1 bescheid geben, falls eine der genannten firmen versuchen sollte was abzubuchen einspruch erheben?

Ich mein, es fängt ja schon da an, dass gelogen wurde im Sinne von "Im Auftrag von Otto" etc. Das stimmte ja schon nicht.


----------



## Goblin (13 Dezember 2010)

*AW: "Lotto"abzocke per Telefon*



> Nein die Infos mit der AGB's hab ich ausm internet, die haben da ein schreiben und da steht es drinn


 
Ist trotzdem Unfug



> weil nachher buchen die was ab und es heißt ja sie sind ja einen vertrag eingegangen etc


 
Ein ungültiger Vertrag wird auch durch Zahlen nicht gültig



> Ich mein, es fängt ja schon da an, dass gelogen wurde im Sinne von "Im Auftrag von Otto" etc. Das stimmte ja schon nicht


 
Warum hat dein Vater nicht einfach aufgelegt statt sich mit diesen Quatschköppen zu unterhalten ?


----------



## Tourniquet (13 Dezember 2010)

*AW: "Lotto"abzocke per Telefon*

Naja er ging davon aus, er hätte eben von Otto nen Gutschein bekommen und wollte den eben dann für meine Mum auch haben ^^.

Und nem geschenktem Gaul schaut man nicht ins Maul....


----------



## Goblin (13 Dezember 2010)

*AW: "Lotto"abzocke per Telefon*

Warum sollte ein Versandhaus was verschenken ? Spätestens da sollte man hellhörig werden

Kann man bei 1&1 überhaupt über die Telefonrechnung bezahlen. Geht das nicht nur bei der T-Com ? War das Handy oder Festnetz ?


----------



## Tourniquet (13 Dezember 2010)

*AW: "Lotto"abzocke per Telefon*

Wieso nicht? Treue Geschenk. Find ich nicht unbedingt was ungewöhnliches.

Ähm ich hab keine Ahnung. Das war ja auch so meine Frage, ich habe nur gelesen bei Vodafone sei das möglich.

Also meinst du einfach nichts mache und warten was passiert?


----------



## Nanni (14 Dezember 2010)

*AW: "Lotto"abzocke per Telefon*

Hier sehe ich das nächste Problem. Bei der Telekom kann man diesem Posten problemlos widersprechen, aber andere Anbieter stellen sich da meines Wissens nach quer. Die bestehen darauf, dass man die Rechnung insgesamt bezahlt und man dann selbst zusehen muss, wie man sein Geld wiederbekommt.


----------



## Teleton (14 Dezember 2010)

*AW: "Lotto"abzocke per Telefon*

Wenn es echte Beträge anderer Anbieter sind gibt es auch bei anderen Netzbetreibern keine Probleme. Völlig anders ist das aber im Mobilfunkbereich, da werden aber auch keine echten Beträge anderer Anbieter sondern aufgekaufte Drittanbieterforderungen eingefordert.


----------



## Reducal (14 Dezember 2010)

*AW: "Lotto"abzocke per Telefon*



Teleton schrieb:


> ....im Mobilfunkbereich, da werden aber auch keine echten Beträge anderer Anbieter sondern aufgekaufte Drittanbieterforderungen eingefordert.


Wie vereinbart sich das dann eigentlich damit, dass z. B. O2 Drittanbieterforderungen nicht von vornherein auf Kundenwunsch blockiert?



Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> _@ all, unter welchem §-Hinweis kann man  eigentlich die Zahlung für Buchungen von Drittanbietern verweigern? Was  sagen TKG & Co. dazu? Hat da jemand eine Fundstelle parat?_


----------



## Teleton (14 Dezember 2010)

*AW: "Lotto"abzocke per Telefon*



Reducal schrieb:


> Wie vereinbart sich das dann eigentlich damit, dass z. B. O2 Drittanbieterforderungen nicht von vornherein auf Kundenwunsch blockiert?


Passt doch wunderbar. Die Mobilfunker sind durch nichts als die eigene Gier gezwungen für sog. "Drittanbieter" Beträge einzufordern. Weil Mobilfunker den Mist vorfinanzieren (indem sie die Forderungen aufkaufen) beharren sie auch auf Zahlung um den eigenen Einsatz und den eigenen Beuteanteil wieder reinzuholen. Wenn dann der Müll vorher geblockt werden könnte  machen die sich doch das Geschäft kaputt.


----------



## dvill (17 Dezember 2010)

*AW: "Lotto"abzocke per Telefon*

Halle - Saale | HallAnzeiger - Verbraucherschutz


> Gesetzgeberische Eile ist mit Blick auf die Fälle auch noch aus einem weiteren Grund dringend geboten: Werber und ihre Auftraggeber im Hintergrund sind nicht nur skrupellos, sondern auch sehr erfinderisch, um arglosen Menschen mit Hilfe des Telefons das Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen. So rechnet beispielsweise die Firma "Telomax GmbH" 9,90 Euro pro Woche per Telefonrechnung ab. Dabei beruft sich die Firma darauf, dass die Angerufenen einem fernmündlichen Vertragsschluss zugestimmt hätten und die wöchentliche Geldabbuchung somit rechtens sei. "Eine Pflicht zur nachträglichen Bestätigung des Angerufenen würde diesem Gebaren sehr schnell ein Ende setzen, weil ein Unternehmen wie Telomax diese Zustimmung als Beweis für den Vertragsabschluss vorweisen müsste", erläutert die Verbraucherschützerin.
> 
> Bis sich das rechtlich durchgesetzt hat, reicht es nicht mehr aus, nur vorsorglich private Kontoauszüge auf eventuelle Abbuchungen hin zu überprüfen. Auch die Telefonrechnungen müssen sorgfältig gecheckt und im Zweifelsfall reklamiert werden.


----------



## Captain Picard (11 Januar 2011)

*AW: "Lotto"abzocke per Telefon*

http://www.profil.at/articles/1101/...rug-luck24-drehscheibe-gluecksspielkarussells


> Das Wiener Unternehmen Luck24 soll die Drehscheibe eines skrupellosen Glücksspielkarussells sein. Ein ehemaliger Geschäftsführer erhebt Vorwürfe. Die Staatsanwaltschaft ermittelt.


----------



## dvill (22 Januar 2011)

*AW: "Lotto"abzocke per Telefon*

Zeitung Westfalen-Blatt : Startseite


> Da 40 Prozent der Lastschriften von Kontoinhabern für ungültig erklärt und somit zurückgebucht wurden, beendete die Sparkasse Paderborn im Mai 2009 die Geschäftsbeziehung.
> 
> Danach wechselte das Trio zum Bankverein Werther. Da der Bankverein trotz der hohen Quote von 40 Prozent Rückbuchungen die Geschäfte weiter abwickelte, gerieten auch Verantwortliche der Bank in Verdacht. Gegen mehrere Verantwortliche des Bankvereins Werther werde wegen Beihilfe zum banden- und gewerbsmäßigen Betrug ermittelt, sagte P.


----------



## Captain Picard (22 Januar 2011)

*AW: "Lotto"abzocke per Telefon*

Die Ermittlungen gestalten sich wie üblich sehr langwierig und träge:
http://www.nw-news.de/owl/regionale...mittlungen_auch_gegen_Bankverein_Werther.html


			
				Zeitungsverlag Neue Westfälische am  10.08.2010  schrieb:
			
		

> Ermittlungen auch gegen Bankverein Werther
> Staatsanwaltschaft: Verdacht auf Beihilfe zu Betrug


----------



## Reducal (22 Januar 2011)

*AW: "Lotto"abzocke per Telefon*

Dann ist der Weg zur Afendis Payment Solutions AG ja nicht mehr weit! Kann es sein, dass da jmd. deren Beteiligung nicht erkannt oder vergessen hat zu erwähnen?


----------



## bernhard (9 Februar 2011)

*AW: "Lotto"abzocke per Telefon*

Gewinnspielmafia: Volksbank Remscheid-Solingen zahlt Brigitte D. als Erbin knapp 4.000 EUR zurück | Gewinnspiele


> Die Volksbank Remdscheid-Solingen zahlte im Herbst 2010 nach Einschaltung der Kanzlei Richter Berlin der Erbin eines langjährigen Kunden sämtliche seit Jahren von diversen Gewinnspielfirmen per Lastschrift abgebuchten Beträge zurück.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Sämtliche unberechtigte Lastschriften wurden zurückgegeben und auch die entstandenen Rechtsanwaltskosten weitgehend ausgeglichen.


----------



## dvill (2 März 2011)

*AW: "Lotto"abzocke per Telefon*

Schulden durch Telefonabzocke


> Ich bin Bankkaufmann und habe bei meiner Bank gerade den Lastschrifteingang stichprobenartig nach einschlägig bekannten Gewinnspielfirmen durchsucht. Bei insgesamt 13 Konten bin ich fündig geworden. Jetzt nehmen wir Kontakt mit den betroffenen Kunden auf, um von Ihnen einen Auftrag zur Rückbuchung der unberechtigten Lastschriften zu erhalten.


Mehr davon.


----------



## Antiscammer (2 März 2011)

*AW: "Lotto"abzocke per Telefon*

Vorbildlich, leider aber eine der ganz seltenen Ausnahmen. Wir kennen Fälle, wo die Banken den geplünderten Senioren dann auch noch "einen günstigen Kredit" empfiehlt, damit auch ja das Girokono wieder gedeckt ist und die Abzocke weitergehen kann. Auf die Idee, den merkwürdigen Abbuchuingen bei dem alten Menschen einmal auf den Grund zu gehen, kommen die so überhaupt nicht.


----------



## dvill (7 April 2011)

*AW: "Lotto"abzocke per Telefon*

Gewinnspielmafia: Deutsche Postbank AG zahlt Erben nach Winfried W. über 21.000 EUR zurück | Gewinnspiele


> Die Deutsche Postbank AG zahlte nun einen Teilbetrag von über 21.100 Euro an die Erben ihres verstorbenen Kunden Winfried W. zurück.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (7 April 2011)

*AW: "Lotto"abzocke per Telefon*



dvill schrieb:


> Kanzlei Richter schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> > Nun, das Landgericht Bonn wird vermutlich bald darüber zu entscheiden  haben, ob die Mitteilung solch hochpräziser Angaben zur Person eines  Lastschrifteinreichers gegenüber dem Kunden wie etwa das Kürzel  "PRO-MEDIA" oder "_OGS 200_" oder "TOP3 GEWINN" im Sinne der  bankrechtlichen Informationspflichten wirklich hinreichend ist. Hier  bestehen jedenfalls ganz grundsätzliche Zweifel, dass ein Bankkunde  allein mit derartigen *Fantasienamen* und eventuell beigefügten  Telefonnummern oder *Internetadressen* abgespeist werden darf, zumal  manche Banken in der Vergangenheit selbst solch dreiste Angaben zum  Auftraggeber wie "Fehlender Auftraggebername" durchgewinkt und gebucht  haben.


Passend dazu die Frage nach OGS 200? Was soll das sein? Tante Google hilft da weiter, z. B. hier: OGS-200


			
				Walbeck bei Antispam schrieb:
			
		

> Wieder ein Schreiben von einem der üblichen  Gewinnspieleintragungsdienste, der sich in einem Mail Boxes  Etc.-Postfach in Berlin versteckt.
> 
> OGS-200
> Rosa-Luxemburg-Str. 15
> ...



Da fallen Kontoauszüge auf, wo auch die passende Domain der türkischen PROTELL MEDIA Ltd. Sti genannt wird: ogs-200.com.

Und wer zieht von den Konten der Betroffenen ein? Natürlich ein gelegentlich verdächtiges Münchener Unternehemen in der Marsstraße über ihren Werther Bankverein! Bleibt zu hoffen, dass die StA Bielefeld den Tümpel irgend wann mal austrocknet, denn wenn die es nicht tun, machts womöglich keiner!

Wenn nun hier jemand maulen sollte, sollte er sich erst einmal die Frage gefallen lassen, warum man diesem Geschäft (angeblich) ausländischer CallCenter bei hilft. Seriös ist was anderes!


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (7 April 2011)

*AW: "Lotto"abzocke per Telefon*



Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> ....OGS 200? Was soll das sein?


Der Vollständigkeit wegen:


----------



## dvill (1 Juni 2011)

*AW: "Lotto"abzocke per Telefon*

http://www.verein-vpt.at/index.php/AT/27_27/News.html?pg=5&detail=69


> Jetzt bekommen auch österreichische Konsumenten ein Schreiben eines in Deutschland ansässigen Rechtsanwalt M. B.,
> 
> der für eine Firma Global Factoring Inc. (Global Factoring Inc., per Adresse 9 Pelican Drive, Road Town, Tortola VG 1110, British Virgin Islands ) eine Forderung einzutreiben versucht, weil angeblich eine Lastschrift von der Bank der Konsument_innen nicht durchgeführt wurde.
> 
> In dem Schreiben wird behauptet, dass im Jahr 2009 oder 2010 eine telefonische Zusage über die Teilnahme an einer Lotto-Spielgemeinschaft erfolgt ist. Für die Bezahlung des monatlichen Spielbeitrages von 79 Euro wäre dabei die Abbuchung vom Konto vereinbart worden.



Mehr zum Anwalt: http://www.verein-vpt.at/index.php/AT/27_27/News.html?pg=0&detail=77


----------



## guadaste (6 Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

gerade habe ich auch einen sehr merkwürdigen Anruf bekommen. Zuerst 2x kurz hintereinander mit unterdrückter Rufnummer und als ich ran ging, wurde aufgelegt. Beim 3. Anruf mit unterdrückter Nummer war ein Mann dran der sehr schlecht deutsch sprach und angeblich Markus Stahlhelm heißt. Er meldete sich nur mit "Kündigungsabteilung". Auf die Nachfrage hin von welcher Firma er denn sei, stammelte er irgendwas von Lotterie, die ich im September gekündigt hätte und da wäre ihnen ein Fehler unterlaufen. Um die Kündigung rechtskräftig abzuschließen, bräuchte er meine Daten zum Abgleich. Name, Adresse, Geburtsdatum und Telefonnummer hatten die schon, aber als er meine Bankverbindung wollte, wurde ich doch etwas stutzig. Die erste Aussage war, dass er die brucht, um mir 47€ zurück zu überweisen. Ich bin mir aber ganz sicher, dass ich NIE bei irgendeiner Lottogesellschaft irgendwas bezahlt hab. Ich sagte ihm, dass ich meine Kto-Daten nicht auswendig wisse. Jetzt ruft er angeblich am Sonntag nochmal an, da werde ich ihn noch ein bißchen ausquetschen und ihm sagen, dass sie mich am A**** können... Wenn der Typ sich nicht so oft verhaspelt und bei seinem seeeeeeeeehr schlechten deutsch keinen deutschen Namen genannt hätte, wäre ich vielleicht sogar darauf reingefallen. Gut, dass ich jetzt dieses Forum gefunden habe, hat meinen Verdacht nur noch bestätigt.
Tolle Sache hier


----------



## Heiko (6 Juli 2011)

Das ist auch ein abgrundtief mieser Trick.
Und funktioniert verständlicherweise sicher recht gut.


----------



## Bella80 (19 Juli 2011)

Soooo da bin ich ja froh das es nicht nur uns so geht :-(  waren gestern noch im Urlaub und so gegen Mittag bekommt mein Freund ein *ANONYMEN* Anruf und ging ans Telefon, es meldete sich ein Mann mit dem Namen* Marcus Stahlhelm* der einen nicht zu überhörenden Türkischen Akzent hatte (bin selber Türkin und daher konnte ich es gleich erkennen ) da wir am Strand lagen und es sehr sehr laut war gab er mir das Telefon in die Hand und ich fragte wer sind sie denn bitte? es kam als Antwort ganz schorf sind sie Herr P........ ? ich sagte nein seine Freundinn um was geht es denn? dann meinte er, er wolle ihn bitte jetzt PESÖNLICH sprechen mit mir spricht er nicht!!!!!! also gab ich das Telefon zurück und er hat meinem Freund irgendeine Story erzählt er sei von 6 aus 49 der Lotterie und mein Freund hätte an einem Gewinnspiel mitgemacht ob er es möchte oder es hiermit Kündigen möchte....! mein Freund sagte ich habe bei gar keinem Gewinnspiel mitgemacht , darauf kam nur als Antwort er hätte das KLEINGEDRUCKTE übersehen und mit dieser Kündigung fallen kosten an die er 3 Monaten zu bezahlen hat!!!! ca. in höhe von 69€??????!!!!!!!!!! zum Abgleich bräuchte er noch die Kto Nr.und die BLZ um zu ermitteln ob er es auch wirklich ist, nur wussten diese Leute schon wie mein Freund mit vollem Namen heisst und wo er wohnt!!!!! Er sagte ihm auch noch er bekäme gleich dann (wg. der Kündigung) einen Anruf von seinem Kollegen der das Gespäch aufzeichnet und mein Freund bekam auch noch tatsächlich den Hinweis er solle dann wenn er gleich zurückgerufen wird ja nicht anfangen zu* DISKUTIEREN!!!!!!!! * er solle nur auf die Fragen antworten mehr nicht. keine 10 min später kam dann wirklich noch ein Anonymer Anruf, danach bin ich hin und hab Theater gemacht was das ganze soll, das wir sollche Gewinnspiele nicht spielen und ob er versucht uns zu verarschen!!! Natürlich wieder ein Türke mit Akzent, ich sagte ihm gleich das Kto von meinem Freund haben wir soeben sperren lassen, und wenn was ist will ich es schrifltich nach Hause haben, und hab ihm auch noch gesagt das mein Anwalt schon über das ganze Informiert ist!!! Auf die Frage woher er die Nr meines Freundes hat blieb natürlich offen, da ich gar nicht nachgegeben habe und dann zum teil auch unfreundlich geworden bin, wollte er auf eine sehr penetrante Weise mein Freund ans Telefon haben, ich sagte ihm nein wenn dann nur über mich, darauf fragte er mich ob ich seine Ehefrau sei, ich sagte ja und jetzt kommt das allerbeste Leute: er sagte mir tatsächlich übers Telefon: tja dann hat er ja die richtige Frau gefunden die den ganzen Tag nur redet und redet !!!!!!!!!!! ich war sooo geschockt das ich ihn als A.....ch beschumpfen habe und hab aufgelegt.

ich hoffe es kommt nichts mehr, was mich am allermeisten Schockt ist das ich selber Türkin bin. und ich echt sehen muss wie meine Landsleute auf so derbe unverschämte Weise versuchen Menschen zu verarschen :-(


----------



## Goblin (19 Juli 2011)

Warum diskutiert ihr eigentlich alle mit diesen Nervensägen ? Legt doch einfach auf. NIEMALS am Telefon persönliche Daten rausgeben !


----------



## Nicko1998 (19 Juli 2011)

Bella80 schrieb:


> was mich am allermeisten Schockt ist das ich selber Türkin bin. und ich echt sehen muss wie meine Landsleute auf so derbe unverschämte Weise versuchen Menschen zu verarschen :-(


Hinter dem Anrufer steckt sicherlich ein urdeutsches "Fäustle"...


----------



## Antiscammer (19 Juli 2011)

Nein, das kann auch ganz gut die kreative Hamburger Möve vom Steindamm sein. Nicht alle Gewinnbimmeleien kommen vom Fäustle. Es gibt da noch andere, die es ebenfalls faustdick hinter den Ohren haben.

Die kreative Möve arbeitet über ihre Tarnfirmen direkt mit türkischen Callcentern zusammen. Gelenkt wird das ganze aus Hamburg, technisch läuft das über einen Dienstleister in Unna.

Ernst nehmen sollte man solche Anrufe in keiner Weise. Die haben rechtlich nichts in der Hand. Selbst wenn man sich betuppen lässt und zustimmt, kommt bei diesen Anrufen kein wirksamer Vertrag zustande.

Auf jeden Fall sollte man nach solchen Anrufen besonders sorgfältig das Girokonto beobachten. Widerrechtlich abgebuchte Lastschriften lässt man von seiner Bank mit "Widerspruch" zurückbuchen. Geht bis 13 Monate nach Kontobelastung. (Und nicht nur 6 Wochen, wie die Banken es immer überall herumlügen.)

Bei Inkassomahnungen oder Anwaltsbriefen: Strafanzeige wegen banden- und gewerbsmäßigen Betrugs gegen das Inkassobüro bzw. den Anwalt erstatten, am besten direkt an die Staatsanwaltschaft, die am Ort des Büros/Anwalts zuständig ist. Und Mitteilung an das zuständige Finanzamt.


----------



## dvill (10 September 2011)

http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/sho...Lotto-6-aus-49&p=315896&viewfull=1#post315896


> ich kann euch sagen die arbeit macht in dem wissen dass die leute über den tisch gezogen werden keinen spaß
> aber ich bin selbst verschuldet und versuch auch blos über die runden zu kommen


----------



## dvill (24 April 2012)

Telefonkeiler gefasst: http://tvthek.orf.at/programs/1336-...-Servicemagazin/3933833-Telefonkeiler-gefasst


> Mit falschen Gewinnversprechen am Telefon entlocken Abzocker vor allem älteren Menschen die Kontonummer - um danach illegal Geld abzubuchen. Doch jetzt ist den Ermittlern ein entscheidender Schlag gegen das internationale Firmengeflecht gelungen.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (24 April 2012)

Staatsanwaltschaft Wien zerschlägt mutmaßliches Betrugskartell!



> Am Dienstag, den 17.04.2012 wurden in Wien drei der mutmaßlichen Haupttäter in der Causa rund um das sogenannte "Wiener Karussell" verhaftet.


----------



## dvill (15 September 2012)

http://www.badische-zeitung.de/todtmoos/todtmooser-hotelier-ist-frei--63731900.html


> Von einem eigens für diese Taten gegründeten Callcenter in Paderborn (Ostwestfalen) nahm das bandenmäßige Vorgehen seinen Ausgang. Das Ehepaar Daniela (38) und Thorsten S. (41) aus Paderborn war mit dem gebürtigen Schweizer Markus W. (49) im Jahr 2008 übereingekommen, eine Vielzahl von Menschen zu Gewinnspielen zu überreden. Den Angerufenen wurde zunächst vorgegaukelt, sie hätten sich bisher kostenfrei an diesen Spielen beteiligt. Künftig sei die Teilnahme daran aber kostenpflichtig. Ihnen stehe eine "Geldzurück-Garantie" bei Nichtgewinn oder die Kündigung zu, dafür müssten aber ihre Kontoverbindungen zur Teilnahme am Lastschriftverfahren preisgegeben werden.





> Die Verflechtungen dieses Gewinnspielbetruges sollen nach den Erkenntnissen der Staatsanwälte bis nach Österreich reichen, die Taten werden auch als "Wiener Karussell" benannt. Ähnliche Vorwürfe wie in Bielefeld werden dem Ex-Hotelier aus Todtmoos übrigens auch von anderen Staatsanwaltschaften in Deutschland gemacht.


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 September 2012)

Auf Betrug stehen "in schweren Fällen" bis zu 10 Jahre Haft. Dieses Strafmaß wurde nicht ausgeschöpft, obwohl es Hunderttausende von Betroffenen gab. Deshalb halte ich das Urteil für zu milde.


> Bundesweit waren mehr als 139 000 Personen in den Jahren 2009 und 2010 in den Sog der Gewinnspieltricks der Angeklagten geraten; in Sammelverfahren waren mehr als 327 000 Lastschriften abkassiert worden.
> Dabei war den Teilnehmern an den Gewinnspielen zunächst ein Verlust in gesamter Höhe von 18,8 Millionen Euro entstanden. 40 Prozent dieser Lastschriften war später widersprochen worden, diese Beträge wurden also zurückgebucht.


Wo ist eigentlich das Geld?


----------



## Antiscammer (15 September 2012)

18,8 Mio. abzüglich der 40 Prozent Stornos, macht rund 12 Mio. Davon gehen die Provisionen für die Callcenter ab, des weiteren wohl diverse Schmiergelder, etwa für die mitwissenden und billigenden Vorstände einer gewissen ostwestfälischen Privatbank. (Diesbezüglich scheinen die Ermittlungen im Sande verlaufen zu sein.)
Plus weitere Kosten z.B. für das Inkasso, Porto u.s.w.
Nehmen wir mal mutwillig an, dass danach die Hälfte noch verbleibt.
5 Millionen zu dritt in kurzer Zeit durchzubringen ist keine Kunst.


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 September 2012)

Na, gut wenigstens, dass man deutsche Staatsanwälte und Richter nicht schmieren muß. ääääh, kann.
Der Herr A.P. in USA bekam für läppische 8 Mio US$ Dialerbetrug 7 Jahre und heftige Auflagen...
http://www.pcworld.com/article/221108/article.html
Der Herr hat kooperiert, das klappte leider nicht und damit gab's auch keinen großen Rabatt bei der Strafbemessung:


> At his sentencing, P. was given a break for his cooperation with the government, but had the sting worked, it would have cut years more off his sentence, Nathan said. "The case reflects the pitfalls and the success of a cooperation agreement," he said.
> The people P. had been trying to turn in, however, are still running the scam, Nathan said. "Most regrettably, it turns out *that the big fish got away with the crime and they remain in operation*."


Dort also ein kooperativer Betrüger, in Deutschland wieder nur ein Geständnis nach langem Terz. Und trotzdem dort nur geringfügiger Hafterlaß, hier dagegen eine niedrige Ausgangsstrafe, die auch noch zur Hälfte erlassen wird.
(Und wo sind die wahren Betreiber des Wiener Karussells? Kamen die großen Fische auch hier davon? Und bedauert das wenigstens jemand?)


----------



## Reducal (15 September 2012)

Antiscammer schrieb:


> 18,8 Mio.
> 
> 
> > Dabei war den Teilnehmern an den Gewinnspielen zunächst ein Verlust in gesamter Höhe von 18,8 Millionen Euro entstanden. 40 Prozent dieser Lastschriften war später widersprochen worden, diese Beträge wurden also zurückgebucht.


Nach Rückbuchungen vieler Lastschriften verblieben demnach nur etwa 10 Mio. als Beute. Abzüglich der Betriebskosten verblieb davon nicht wirklich mehr viel bei den Betrügern.


----------



## Antiscammer (15 September 2012)

Die USA sind beileibe nicht das Land, wo Milch und Honig fließt, und beileibe nicht überall ein Vorbild. Aber man muss den US-Amerikanern eins lassen: wenn es um Wirtschaftskriminalität geht, da versteht die Justiz dort überhaupt gar keinen Spass. Man darf sicher sein, dass bei einem vergleichbaren Delikt der Schweizer in den USA lange nicht so milde davongekommen wäre. Die hätten dort auch nicht jahrelang herumgehampelt und gewartet, bis sich der Angeklagte endlich erbarmt und sich zu einem Teilgeständnis herablässt. Entweder gleich sofort volle Kooperation, und zwar dann auch mit der genauen Angabe, wo die Kohle geblieben ist - oder gar nichts und dann eben noch ein paar Jahre mehr im Cafe Viereck. Und mit dem hier in Deutschland branchenüblichen Bestreiten jedweder böswilligen Absicht erreicht man in den USA gleich gar nichts. Wenn eins tödlich ist, dann ist das ein versuchtes und missglücktes Kasperletheaterspiel mit einem amerikanischen Staatsanwalt.

Die Mannheimer haben sich bei dem Verfahren gegen die Ortenauer Flammkuchen-Connection ganz offensichtlich lange nicht so schwergetan wie die Bielefelder gegen W. und S.
Woran das liegt, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Antiscammer (15 September 2012)

Fortgesetzte Mahnungen per e-Mail wegen einer Abofalle rechtfertigen bezüglich der Klage auf Unterlassung einen Streitwert von 12.000 Euro.
http://hagendorff.org/2012/09/14/ag...-von-e-mail-stalking-durch-abofalle-12-000-e/


> Das Amtsgericht Frankfurt hat mit Beschluss vom 30.08.2012 – 32 C 3093/10 (41) – den vorläufigen Unterlassungsstreitwert der Widerklage eines Verbrauchers gegen einen Internetdienstleister, der als Abofalle mit der Seite *outlets.de* bekannt geworden ist, angehoben und an das Landgericht Frankfurt abgegeben.


Der Betroffene hatte vom Betreiber von outlets.de auf Schadenersatz wegen der Abwehr der unberechtigten Forderung verlangt. Hiergegen hat der Betreiber von outlets.de negative Feststellungsklage eingereicht. Die Widerklage des Betroffenen erfolgte nun wegen der Durchsetzung des Unterlassungsanspruchs gegen die Belästigung durch die Mahn-e-Mails.


----------



## x90 (7 Oktober 2012)

Lottoabzocke ...............
Hallo zusammen,
ich  wurde am 03.10.12 ( Feiertag!!!!)von einer Dame aus einem Call-Center angerufen( die sehr schlecht zu verstehen war),ich hätte an einem Lotto Gewinnspiel teilgenommen und nicht rechtzeitig gekündigt, ( ich hätte mir wohl die AGBes nicht durchgelesen,behauptete sie...) jetzt würde ich 12 Monate mitspielen,ich fragte sie, bei welcher Lottogesellschaft ich mitspiele??? Sie konnte oder wollte mir die Frage nicht beantworten und sagte, sie würde im Auftag von Lotto 6 aus 49, ein Dachverband von 200!! Gewinnspielgesellschaften anrufen.
Ich habe keine Teilnahmebestätigung von einer Gewinnspielgesellschaft in der Vergangenheit bekommen,
wie kann ich mich jetzt verhalten??
Gruß
x90


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 Oktober 2012)

Konto im Auge behalten. Bei Auffälligkeiten: Zahlung zurück holen und Strafanzeige. Falls definitiv nie irgendein Gewinnspiel bestellt wurde: Strafanzeige (aber hast Du denn irgendwelche Daten? Nein. Dann wird eine Strafanzeige nichts bringen)

Lesen:
https://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Telefonisch_abgeschlossene_Verträge
https://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Lastschrift


----------



## dvill (7 Oktober 2012)

Bei weiteren Belästigungen am Telefon Hörer zur Seite legen und die Telefonterroristen ausquatschen lassen. Das schwächt deren Anruffrequenz.

Ansonsten niemals Bankdaten rausgeben und Konten bezüglich unerlaubter Abbuchungen kontrollieren.


----------



## kdfstadt (20 November 2012)

Lottoabzocke zum Jubiläum :  
Heut gegen 15:00 Uhr Anruf vom _"Deutschen Lottoblock"_ : ich bin einer von 50 Auserwählten die für 12,50 €   148 Tippreihen spielen dürfen. Alles natürlich Notariell beglaubigt, einziger Haken, die Bankverbindung muss vorab bekanntgegeben werden ! 
_*Also Vorsicht bei ähnlichen anrufen !*_

was hat die Mama immer gesagt : niemals Bankdaten herausgeben - schon gar nicht am Telefon


----------



## hauseltr (21 November 2012)

_was hat die Mama immer gesagt : niemals Bankdaten herausgeben - schon gar nicht am Telefon _

Warum nicht?

Bank für Gemeinwirtschaft
oder
Herstatt Bank bieten sich doch dafür an! 

Ob die das sofort merken? 

Wie sagte Otto damals:

Der Kassierer ruft bei Herstatt an und sagt: "Herstatt, we need D-Mark!"
- "Eine oder alle beide?"


----------



## m.a.88 (18 Januar 2013)

hallo zusammen,
auch ich bin auf die lotto abzocke am Telefon reingefallen. Nach dem Kündigen eines Vertrages bin ich immer wieder in einen anderen "lotto-vertrag" reingerutscht. So zieht sich die sache schon über einem Jahr. Meine Daten durften angeblich weitergegeben werden, weil ich die AGB´s eingestimmt habe (ohne die möglichkeit gehabt zu haben, diese zu lesen, da alles immer nur Telefonisch ablief)

Jetzt habe ich am Montag vor zwei Wochen wieder einen Anruf bekommen, dem ich leider wiedermal zugestimmt habe. Ich hab seit dem den schriftlichen Vertrag NIE erhalten, kann es somit auch nicht wiederrufen! Kann ich die erste abbuchung wieder zurückholen buchen, ohne Angst vor einem Anwalt zu haben?

Seit diesem besagten Montag erhalte ich täglich 4-6 Anrufe (bei denen ich nicht mehr ran gehe) von immer wieder verschiedenen telefonnummern (0231 796642, 0421 964752, 0711 978832, 0180 5 577448, 0681 824613, usw.) Diese Nummern lassen sich natürlich Nicht zurück rufen (kein Anschluss unter dieser Nummer).
was soll ich tun, kann mir jemand helfen?
Ich würde ja zu einem Anwalt gehen, aber ich hab ja absolut nichts schriftliches auf der Hand.....

Würde mich über Tipps und Ratschläge freuen!
Gruß
M.A.


----------



## Teleton (18 Januar 2013)

> Kann ich die erste abbuchung wieder zurückholen buchen, ohne Angst vor einem Anwalt zu haben?


Vor den Gewinnbimmleranwälten muß man keine Angst haben.


> Ich hab seit dem den schriftlichen Vertrag NIE erhalten, kann es somit auch nicht wiederrufen!


Solange Du keine Belehrung erhalten hast wird auch die Frist zum Widerruf nicht gestartet. Du kannst also "ewig" widerrufen, z.B. gegenüber demjenigen der meckert wenn Du die Kohle zurück holst.


----------



## Nanni (18 Januar 2013)

Einen Anwalt brauchst du nicht. Nimm die Kontoauszüge vom letzten Jahr, geh zu deiner Bank und lasse alle unberechtigten Abbuchungen zurückbuchen. Unberechtigte Abbuchungen kannst du bis zu 13 Monate zurückbuchen lassen.
Wenn die Herrschaften sich melden, weil sie Geld haben wollen, sollen sie dir doch erst mal einen gültigen Vertragsabschluss nachweisen. So wie die das anstellen funktioniert das nicht. Lass dich von Mahn- und Inkassodrohungen nicht einschüchtern.


----------



## Antiscammer (19 Januar 2013)

m.a.88 schrieb:


> Ich würde ja zu einem Anwalt gehen, aber ich hab ja absolut nichts schriftliches auf der Hand.....
> Würde mich über Tipps und Ratschläge freuen!


 
Die einzigen, die da Tipps und Ratschläge bräuchten, sind die Abzocker. Die brauchen nämlich demnächst gute Ratschläge, wie sie von Dir das Geld holen, nachdem Du das ganze Geld für die letzten 13 Monate von Deiner Bank hast rückbuchen lassen. Und da gibt es zum Leidwesen der Abzocker keine hilfreichen Ratschläge, denn die kriegen nix, und das wissen die auch.

Also versuchen die es oft mit dem Geknurre von Mahnanwälten. Aber auch das nutzt denen nichts. Anwälte sind keine Behörden, die haben zunächst einmal gegenüber Dir keinerlei Sonderrechte, die dürfen überhaupt nichts außer mahnen und knurren.

Wenn Du nicht zahlst (weil Du das ja auch gar nicht musst...), können die Dir gar nichts. Klage vor Gericht einreichen tun die erfahrungsgemäß nur z.B. dann, wenn Du so dumm warst und eine Ratenzahlungsvereinbarung mit Schuldanerkenntnis unterschrieben hast. Aber es steht in keinem Gesetz geschrieben, dass Du gefälligst so dumm zu sein hast.

Bei Mahnbescheid (gelber Brief vom Gericht, ist aber in diesen Fällen sehr selten): innerhalb 14 Tagen Widerspruch einreichen, und basta.

Ansonsten klagen die erfahrungsgemäß nicht. Und wenn: dann gehst Du halt zum Anwalt, der schreibt eine Klageerwiderung, dann zieht die Bande die Klage wieder zurück oder verliert den Prozess, und in beiden Fällen zahlt die Bande alle Rechtskosten, auch Deine Anwaltskosten. Die können gar nicht gewinnen, weil die den wirksamen Vertragsschluss nicht nachweisen können. Selbst wenn sie den nachweisen könnten: Du hast keine Widerrufsbelehrung bekommen (das Gegenteil müssten die Dir aber beweisen), also hast Du ein unendlich langes Widerrufsrecht.

Gültige Verträge kommen bei diesen albernen Lotto- bzw. Gewinnspielanrufen mit allerhöchster Wahrscheinlichkeit nie zustande. Die Verkaufsgespräche strotzen nur so vor Lügen und Rechtsmängeln, die würden selbst mit einer Gesprächsaufzeichnung vor Gericht nie durchkommen. Das fängt schon damit an, dass sich die verkaufende Firma so gut wie nie eindeutig identifiziert. Es handelt sich fast durch die Bank um Phantasiefirmen wie "Glückskeks 49", "Fortunabimmel 24", "Euro-Klabautermann" und wie sie noch so alle heißen. Diese "Firmen" gibt es allesamt gar nicht. Mit einem Phantom kann aber schon gar kein wirksamer Vertrag zustandekommen. Es gibt noch weitere eklatante Mängel bei diesen albernen Werbegesprächen.

Angst muss man da keine haben. Angst haben müssen nur die Abzocker. Nämlich vor Staatsanwalt und Steuerfahndung. Es gibt da nämlich in Wirklichkeit gar keine Lottoscheine und auch keine "Eintragungen bei Gewinnspielen", das Geld wandert 1:1 über dunkle Kanäle und obskure "Zahlungsdienstleister" auf Konten in der Schweiz oder Liechtenstein. Ich empfehle, Strafanzeige wegen banden- und gewerbsmäßigen Betrugs sowie Geldwäsche und Steuerstraftaten zu erstatten. Die Abzocker fühlen sich vielleicht noch sicher, aber es haben sich da schon ganz andere ihrer "Kollegen" ach so sicher gefühlt, und es sitzen von denen bereits so einige im Knast.

Mehr zu diesen Gewinnspiel- und Lotto-Abzockereien:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...on-ein-gewinnspiel-angedreht-was-jetzt.30852/

http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Gewinnspiel-Betrug_-_Abzocke_am_Telefon_-_Callcenter-Terror


----------



## Nanni (19 Januar 2013)

m.a.88 schrieb:


> wieder einen Anruf bekommen, dem ich leider wiedermal zugestimmt habe.


 
Hallo M.A.,
du musst unbedingt an deinem Selbstbewustsein arbeiten. Lerne *NEIN* zu sagen. Deshalb auch unbedingt die Links in den Links von Antiscammer anklicken


----------



## IchBinNeugierig (26 Januar 2013)

ACHTUNG ACHTUNG! Solche Abzocker sterben nie aus! Seit 2 Wochen nerven mich anonyme Anrufer (meist mit ostländischem Akzent), zuerst: Hallo, sprech ich mit Frau Man (Name geändert)?" Ich frag dann: Mit wem spreche ich bitte? (sage nicht ja oder nein), dann laute Hintergrundgeräsche wie in nem Großbüro (auch am Sonntag!), sobald ich nachgefragt habe wer spricht, kommt gar nix mehr und ich häng auf. jedesmal um die gleiche Uhrzeit so um die Mittagsstunde rum. Beim ersten mal wars eine männliche Stimme die mich zu nem Lottospiel überreden wollte, mit den Worten:" Ah Frau Man? Sie haben gewonnen....! Ich:"Ich hab nirgends mitgespielt, daher meine Daten löschen und nicht mehr anrufen!" (aufgelegt), jetzt kommt wie gesagt so ein Anruf nur mit Nachfrage nach meinem Namen, sonst nix mehr. Wären es Kollegen oder Freunde würde sie mich nicht so ansprechen, ist klar. Kann man solche Leute trotz anonymer Nummer rückverfolgen lassen? In Amerika gibts angeblich so ein Prgramm. Hereinfallen tu ich bestimmt nicht auf solche Möchte-Gern-Abzocker, aber belästigen brauchens mich auch nicht!


----------



## nich-mit-mir (26 Januar 2013)

IchBinNeugierig schrieb:


> Kann man solche Leute trotz anonymer Nummer rückverfolgen lassen?


Ja kann man, bei Deinem Telefon-Provider eine Fangschaltung beantragen. Kann aber ganz schön teuer werden.


----------



## dvill (26 Januar 2013)

Kann man nicht!

Telefonterroristen nutzen nicht nachvollziehbare Internetverbindungen.


----------



## Antiscammer (26 Januar 2013)

Richtig. Die Telefonterroristen haben sehr schnell dazugelernt. Noch vor ein paar Jahren konnte man sie oft mit einer Fangschaltung kriegen. Inzwischen funktioniert das nur noch sehr selten. Die meisten rufen über Voice-over-IP-Carrier an und fälschen ("spoofen") die Kennung. Das geht soweit, dass z.T. existierende Nummern von Unbeteiligten Personen oder Firmen eingeblendet werden. Mit einer Fangschaltung erwischt man im Regelfall nur den Carrier, über den das Gespräch reingekommen ist. Der wird sich meistens in Schweigen hüllen und auf angebliche "Datenschutzbestimmungen" verweisen. Carrier, die Spoofing ermöglichen, gelten als unseriös. Ohne technische Mithilfe des Carriers ist VoIP-Spoofing eigentlich nicht möglich. Gegen ein Bakschisch bekommen die Callcenter vom Carrier die technische Option gestellt.


----------



## nich-mit-mir (27 Januar 2013)

Ok... dann nehm ich das mit der Fangschaltung zurück


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 September 2013)

Wiener Unschuldslämmer im Fadenkreuz einer phantasierenden Staatsanwaltschaft? Oder: auch in Österreich tut sich die Justiz schwer, Betrug nachzuweisen, wo die Abzockabsicht offensichtlich war:
http://kurier.at/wirtschaft/wirtsch...gluecksspiel-im-internet-abgezockt/27.028.877
Das unschuldigste Lamm war das Schaf, das bei der Türe rausgeschaut hat. Der Wolf, der Kreide gefressen hat, der Toifel, der Weihwasser predigte. Die nicht vor Gericht stehenden werden auf Malle sitzen und lachen über dies und jenes, all diese armen, mittellosen alleinerziehenden Betrügershelferinnen und ihre Chefs, denen die bösen deutschen Netzindianer dauernd Böses unterstellen. Betrug am Telefon - sauber, ohne Strafandrohung - und wen es erwischt, den trifft die Justiz mit ihren Wattebällchen. Zum Wohle der Mitverdiener aus den Bereichen Telekommunikation, Medien (insbesondere Werbung!) und dem Anwaltswesen.
Was soll's? Wiener Karussell? War lustig. Nun kriegen K und M ein bisschen dutzi dutzi und wenn's hoch kommt nach drei Revisionen eine Bewährungsstrafe und schon düsen sie wieder in den Süden. Ich könnte ein paar Voodoopuppen brauchen...
(Anklage ist noch nicht rechtskräftig bedeutet wohl, dass noch nicht entschieden wurde, ob es überhaupt zur Anklage kommt)


----------



## Antiscammer (17 September 2013)

Nach österreichischem Recht kann der Beschuldigte Einspruch gegen die Klageerhebung einlegen, über diesen Einspruch wird dann durch ein Obergericht entschieden. Daher ist die Anklage noch nicht rechtskräftig. Ich würde aber damit rechnen, dass nach so langen Ermittlungen die Anklage hieb- und stichfest ist.

Warten wir auch mal ab, ob das wirklich mit Bewährungsstrafen ausgeht. M. und dieser K., der sich ja in einem eigenen Videobeitrag vor ein paar Jahren schon als ganz unschuldig bezeichnete ("...wir von der Luck24 hoben domit üüüüübahaaaaaaupt nüchts zu tuuuun...") werden schon irgendwann mal wieder auf der Finca hocken, aber wohl nicht in den nächsten Jahren.


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 September 2013)

Dein Wort in Justitias Ohren.


----------



## Lumpi_HB (21 Januar 2014)

Aud aktuellem Anlass möchte ich hier noch einmal antworten, da diese Betrüger mal wieder eine Großkampagne starten und dieses Forum als erstes bei Google erscheint.
Ich wurde auch erwischt und hatte angeblich im September etwas abgeschlossen und soll ab jetzt bezahlen. Kurzer Blick auf mein Konto...und tatsächlich haben diese ****** 56€ von meinem Konto abgebucht. Nach einigen Recherchen im Internet habe ich mir eine Email zusammen gebastelt mit ein paar BGB Angaben. Hier einmal die Email (dürft ihr gerne per copy/paste für euch benutzen ):

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

nach Ihrem dubiosen Anruf von gestern, dem 20.01.2014, habe ich nun auch ein Schreiben von Ihnen bekommen, datiert vom 13.01.2014.

Laut Ihrem Kollegen gestern am Telefon, soll ich im September am Telefon einem angeblichen Gewinnspiel zugestimmt haben, welches nach 3 Monaten kostenpflichtig werden soll.

Weder habe ich seit September an irgendeinem Gewinnspiel bei Ihnen teilgenommen, noch habe irgendetwas schriftliches von Ihnen bekommen, bis auf den oben erwähnten Brief letzte Woche.

Ich weiß nicht, wo Sie meine Bankdaten her haben und auch meine Adresse auf dem Brief ist nicht korrekt.

Auf jeden Fall habe ich bei einem Blick auf mein Konto festgestellt, dass Sie tatsächlich am 16.01.2014, 55,60€ von meinem Bankkonto abgebucht haben.

Ich habe dem nie zugestimmt und fechte dies an. Ich habe nie etwas bei Ihnen unterschrieben und laut BGB § 675, Absatz (3):

"Ein Vertrag, durch den sich der eine Teil verpflichtet, die Anmeldung oder Registrierung des anderen Teils zur Teilnahme an Gewinnspielen zu bewirken, die von einem Dritten durchgeführt werden, bedarf der Textform."

wäre selbst mein ANGEBLICHER Vertragsabschluss per Telefon nichtig, da der Brief von letzter Woche, den ersten Schriftverkehr von Ihnen darstellt.

Ich habe selbstverständlich sofort eine Lastschriftrückgabe veranlasst.

Außerdem fordere ich Sie hiermit auf, meine angebliche Teilnahme am Gewinnspiel sofort zu stornieren und meine Bankdaten und sonstige Daten bei Ihnen zu löschen.

Ich bitte Sie hierfür um eine kurze Bestätigung per Email.

Sollten Sie versuchen, weitere Beträge von meinem Konto abzubuchen, sehe ich mich gezwungen, rechtliche Schritte gegen Sie einzuleiten.

Meine angebliche Kundennummer, welche in Ihrem Schreiben vom 13.01.2014 vermerkt ist, ist die ******.


Außerdem handelt es sich bei Ihrer Methode um ein "Überrumpelungsgeschäft". Zu diesem Geschäft besteht ein 14-tägiges Widerrufsrecht laut BGB § 312d, Abs. 4 Ziff. 4:

(4) Das Widerrufsrecht besteht, soweit nicht ein anderes bestimmt ist, nicht bei Fernabsatzverträgen

4. zur Erbringung von Wett- und Lotterie-Dienstleistungen, es sei denn, dass der Verbraucher seine Vertragserklärung telefonisch abgegeben hat,


Somit mache ich außerdem von meinem Widerufsrecht Gebrauch und bitte Sie auch hierzu um eine kurze schriftliche Bestätigung per Email.

Sollte all dies nicht passieren, werde ich Strafanzeige gegen Sie erstatten.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

Christian ******

---------------------------

Nicht einmal 3 Stunden später bekam ich grade diese Email zurückgeschrieben:

Sehr geehrter Herr ******,

wir haben Ihren Widerruf erhalten und bedauern dies.

Sollten sich Bankeinzug und Widerruf überschnitten haben, darf ich Sie bitten,

eine Rücklastschrift zu veranlassen.

Ihre Daten wurden gelöscht.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Dr. Beck


  

Also keine Panik!
Am besten gleich ne Email hin und das noch innerhalb der ersten 14 Tage diese Mail schicken, um absolut auf Nummer sicher zu gehen.

Es handelte sich in meinem Fall um die dubiose Seite www.weblotto24.com.

Die Email habe ich an die Adresse [email protected] geschickt.

Also viel Glück euch und beim nächsten Anruf gleich auflegen,

Christian


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (22 Januar 2014)

Die Seite hat nicht mal ein Impressum, obwohl sie sich an deutschsprachige Zocker richtet und in D betrieben wird.

Vielleicht haben die Gauner Betreiber kalte Füsse bekommen und deshalb der Kündigung zugestimmt.


----------



## Hippo (22 Januar 2014)

Da mußt keine kalten Füsse kriegen.
Die wissen einfach wer sich derart wehrt droht nicht nur sondern tut auch ...
... und daß sie da dann mehr Kosten als den Verlust eines zahlenden Abgezockten Kunden haben dürfte klar sein.
Also besser Schwanz einziehen und zurückrudern ist hier ganz einfach die kostensparendere Lösung.

Und was sagt uns das?
Wenn man sich abgezockt vorkommt, prüfen ob es wirklich so ist und dann einmal kurz und heftig ...
... schreiben! Was habt ihr denn gedacht?


----------

